# Was einen im Moment am meisten aufregt



## abtar (29. Dezember 2008)

Da war es mal wieder.....mit 39 Jahren kann man sich leider auch noch über Dinge aufregen die eigentlich nur ein Spiel sein sollen....Gemeint ist das es mittlerweile immer mehr zur Sitte wird das man sich fürs T4 Szenario anmeldet und auf einmal sieht wie sich veschiedene Klassen (hauptsächlich AE Dealer und Heiler) sich in einzelne Gruppen versetzen um dann scheinbar mehr RR zu kassieren. Wofür denn nen Gruppenheal oder Gruppenbuff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hauptsache man leecht selbst am meisten ab.

Ich hoffe das dies bald von War behoben wird wie mir ein GM sagte und diese Leute viel weniger bekommen an RR als eine Gruppe es sei denn alle gruppen sind voll und er kann net anders als allein dastehn.

Ich weiss net wie ihr das seht ich finde diese Art zu spielen den anfang vom Ende des sinnes eines mehrspieler rvr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sQeep (29. Dezember 2008)

Jup, gerade im T4 sieht mans immer häufiger.
Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl nach dem Join die "freie" Gruppenwahl abzuschaffen.
Selbst wenn man im SC jemanden sieht den man kennt, dann halt 10 Minuten spielen und beim nächsten als Gruppe anmelden und schon ist die Sache gegessen.
Allerdings wird man diesen Schritt wohl kaum gehen, da das geheule erst mal wieder groß sein wird.


----------



## Lunafire (29. Dezember 2008)

Also wir nutzen die Verlassen/Beitreiten Funktion im Szenario immer wenn unser 6er Team sich auf verschiedene Gruppen aufsplittet, was leider regelmäßig vorkommt.

Da wir alle 6 im TS² sind und zusammen vorgehen ist es auch wichtig, das wir alle in einer Gruppe sind.


Das immer wieder Spieler solo in Gruppe gehen um mehr Ruf zu bekommen ist halt so. Wenn wir das sehen, heilen unsere Heiler diese Spieler nicht mehr und sie bekommen auch sonst keinen Support.

Alternativ kann man diese Spieler ja auch verfolgen und immer wieder der Gruppe beitreten in der sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (29. Dezember 2008)

sQeep schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl nach dem Join die "freie" Gruppenwahl abzuschaffen.



das mag vielleicht eine idee sein, aber ganz sinnvoll ist es nicht. gestern im sc kam ich als eisenbrecher in grp 2 mit lauter anderen melee dd - in grp 1 waren die stoffis und der einzige heiler im sc. dazu kam, dass der sechste platz nicht aufgefüllt wurde (der spieler hatte dann wohl doch keine lust, die warteschlange zu verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). um mein guard, das nach dem patch ja nur noch auf grp-mitglieder funktioniert, sinnvoll auf den heiler und die anderen zerbrechlichen zu nutzen, bin ich in grp 1 gewechselt (allerdings ging da mein guard auch nicht, scheint ein bug zu sein); dies wäre mit deiner lösung leider nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## Kalyptus (29. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfach einzelne Spieler bekommen keine Heilung von mir.
Natürlich muß in den 6er Gruppen noch ein Platz frei sein.
Da es dann die ersten sind die lauthals nach Heilung schreien bekommen sie dann schon die richtige Antwort.


----------



## Bulk (29. Dezember 2008)

Jap doofe Situation atm.

Aber was macht man mit den Heilern die in eine Sologruppe gehen und an den RPs leechen weil sie die DD heilen die die Gegner umhauen? Crossheals, Chainheal und Hots machens ja leider möglich. Daran denkt man kaum.


----------



## sQeep (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm stimmt da hast du auch wieder recht, hab mit meinem Runi auch schon des öfteren gewechselt, dass die "Heilerverteilung" auf die Gruppen stimmt.
Allerdings hatt ich bis jetzt noch nie das Problem, dass unsere 6er-Gruppe gesplittet wurde wenn wir ins SC gegangen sind.
Dennoch kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, dass die Lösung, die Verteilung der EXP und RP zu ändern ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Aber dafür müsste man wissen, wie diese Punkte nun in der Gruppe verteilt werden.
Faktoren sind ja eigentlich:
 - Levelunterschied zwischen Gewinner / Verlierer (z.B. 32er gibt einem 40er den Todesstoß)
 - Die Chars von denen Schaden gemacht wurde, vor allem wie viel Schaden wurde von jedem einzelnen gemacht
 - Außerdem gewirkte Heilung auf die in den Kampf verwickeltet Spieler, also muss ein Heiler, selbst wenn dieser in einer anderen Gruppe ist mit in die Rechnung
 - Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder

Zumindest sind das Faktoren die ich bis dato beobachten konnte, aber wie die nun zusammenhängen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das werden wohl nur die Leute von Mythic wissen


----------



## Bulk (29. Dezember 2008)

Lösung wäre eigentlich ganz einfach, es gibt nur soviele Gruppen wie Spieler im Szen sind, 12 Spieler joinen = 2 Gruppen, kommt ein 13. 14. dazu wird eine 3. Gruppe aufgemacht + die Möglichkeit einer Art Parkplatz für Spieler die die Gruppe wechseln wollen dann allerdings nicht den Spawn verlassen können oder über eine Funktion andere Spieler zu fragen ob sie den Platz tauschen würden. Ein Fenster popt auf "Spieler xy möchte den Platz mit euch tauschen" "Ja ; Nein"


----------



## myadictivo (29. Dezember 2008)

die unsitte greift leider mit wachsender levelhöhe immer weiter um sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das macht mir dann echt auch keine laune mehr. gestern abend z.b. mal wieder meinen squig ausgepackt (lvl28 bzw jetzt 29) und ne runde t3 sc gespielt. es war schon zu später stunde, aber im sc waren dann immer mindestens 3 gruppen offen, die nichtmal auch nur ansatzweise sinnig zusammengestellt waren. hauptsache "sein ding" durchziehen. wenn ich mich mit reingehängt habe um nicht alleine da zu stehn wurde dann immer wild gewechselt.natürlich haben wir auch ausnahmslos jedes spiel verloren. wie soll es auch anders sein, wenn irgendwelche leute nur kills und exp abgreifen und ihr scheiss ding durchziehen ? ich hab das spiel mal bißl mitgemacht mit immer nach zu wechseln, aber ich hab echt andres zu tun im sc als immer zu gucken in welchem slot sich meine gruppe jetzt wieder versteckt hat. ich kann diese abgreif mentalität echt nicht verstehen. wenn ich als momentaner max-level spieler in ein sc gehe wechsel ich auch nicht gruppen um mit möglichst vielen high levels zusammen zu sein. da bekommt jeder meinen support. schon komisch, außerdem gabs niemals exorbitante exp oder rufpunkt unterschiede zw. einzelgängern und gruppenspielern. von demher versteh ich die ganze geschichte nicht.

ich mein die gruppeneinteilung ist schon komisch, manchmal sind ja vom start weg irgendwie 3 gruppen offen und die leute sind auch zu faul alles zusammen zu legen oder wissen nicht wie´s funktioniert?  wobei man das mit level 20+ schon langsam wissen sollte. wenn man dann joint und die gruppe wird wieder aufgelöst kann man von absicht sprechen. solch leutchen bekommen dann eben keine gruppenbuffs und wenn ich healer spiele auch keinen heal durchgedrückt. fertig. aber mei, jeder will ja nur meine exp leechen, zur hülf..ich hab die ganze arbeit und muss dann auch noch teilen. zur hülf..dabei kill ich doch alles so prima allein..zur hülf..das irgendwelche supporter mit auren, buffs, debuffs und co auch dazu beitragen ist mir natürlich fremd..zur hülf..ich bin doch im grunde so toll, dass ich das sc auch alleine gewinnen könnte !!!!drölf


----------



## Stancer (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Szenario verlassen kommt ja auch extrem häufig vor. Manchmal hauen die Leute schon ab, wenn sie auch nur glauben sie würden verlieren. Z.b. letztens hatte Destro nur 1 Heiler und nach 1min war SZ beendet, da alle Destros das Szenario verlassen hatten. Auf unserer Seite waren auch grad mal nur 2 Heiler und ich hab schon Szenarios ohne Heiler gewonnen (8 Tanks sind böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Oder in den CTF SZ´s. Man klaut die Fahne einmal und plötzlich verlassen alle Destros das SZ ... was zum ??? 

Ich hoffe es wird bald ne Strafe fürs Szenario verlassen eingebaut, weil solange es die nicht gibt finde ich Szenarios fast unspielbar.

Das man gegen eingespielte Stammgruppen das Szenario verlässt ok, da hat man wirklich null Chance aber nicht bei Random gegen Random nur weil die Gegenseite 1 Punkt gemacht hat. Man kann net immer 500:0 gewinnen. Selbst bei nem hohen Rückstand ist das SZ noch lang net verloren. Gestern z.b. führten wir 460:80 und dann wendete sich das Blatt und die Destros gaben auch nicht auf. Ende vom Lied : Wir verloren 489:500 , war nen saugeiles Match


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich Szenarien nach einer gewissen Zeit verlasse, wenn ich beispielsweise merke dass wir keinerlei Heiler haben oder wir nur ne gegnerische Stammgruppe füttern ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zu haben. Für das Verlassen würde ich jedoch auch gerne ne 15-minütige Sperre in Kauf nehmen, falls man damit verhindern könnte, dass Leute schon nach dem ersten Tod oder schlimmer noch nach dem ersten Blick auf die Levelzusammensetzung das Szenario verlassen. So ein Käs muss nämlich wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Dezember 2008)

Spieler werden immer die Möglichkeiten nutzen die ihnen das System anbietet. Es ist natürlich manchmal ein wenig frustrierend wenn man als Heiler 200k Heilung auf dem Konto hat und vom Ruf her am Ende rumgammelt nur weil man eben die "falsche Gruppe" erwischt hat.

Ich finde allerdings einen 40er Heiler der die Grp verlässt weniger schlimm, da er den anderen keine Exp "klaut". Ein 40er DD macht alleine viele Exp die er den anderen ja wegnimmt.


----------



## abtar (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

*Sollten sich mehrer Spieler zu einzelnen Gruppen mit 1 oder 2 zusammentun bekommen die nur noch die Hälfte der rr von dem was man in einer vollen gruppe haben könnte.....ausnahme alle gruppen sind voll und es ist eine 1-2 mann gruppe übrig...aber solang noch geschlossene gruppen gebildet werden können ABZUG
*

wir haben es uns mittlerweile angeeignet die namen der experten aufzuschreiben und sie bei raids unserer ally net mehr mitzunehmen oder rauszuschmeissen...der witz ist...das dann ausgerechnet diese chars von arroganz reden lach


----------



## Ziez (29. Dezember 2008)

Keine Heilung auf Solospieler ist nur bedingt effektiv.
Entweder die Leute spielen halbherzig aus der entfernung und passen wie sau auf ihre HP auf.
Oder sie bringen nen eigenen Healer mit.

Lustig ist es jedoch, wenn man selber zu 2. oder 3. im Scenario ist und die Solospieler nervt indem man ihnen in die Sologruppen nachjoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Ziez schrieb:


> Keine Heilung auf Solospieler ist nur bedingt effektiv.
> Entweder die Leute spielen halbherzig aus der entfernung und passen wie sau auf ihre HP auf.



Dann kriegen sie aber auch kaum was dafür und verlieren so hoffentlich schnell den Spass an ihrem Tun.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

einzelne spieler machen echt kein sinn... aber wenn ich mich mit meinen beiden freunden (bg und mage) in eine gruppe schieben und sie beide heile finde ich das durch aus sinn voll! ich heil beide hoch und muss meine rp nicht teilen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolle80 (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> einzelne spieler machen echt kein sinn... aber wenn ich mich mit meinen beiden freunden (bg und mage) in eine gruppe schieben und sie beide heile finde ich das durch aus sinn voll! ich heil beide hoch und muss meine rp nicht teilen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na danke dafür... Die Tatsache das man sagt "meine RP" in einem Szenario find ich wieder mal genial.
WAR ist ein Grp Spiel und wer zu dritt spielen will kann das in WoW in der Arena machen, da klaut auch keiner einem die RP.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das Seht, aber speziell in Szenario kann man nur gemeinsam gewinnen, daher gehören die Punkte dem Team.
Aber da immer mehr Leute nur noch auf ihre Ruf/Exp/Einfluss Balken schielen fragt man sich doch welche Beweggründe man hat zu spielen?
Immer der imba Roxxor mit imba überoverpowered Equip zu sein?
Derjenige mit dem Höchsten Damage zu sein, egal ob Win oder Loose`?

Ich hatte gehofft das die ganzen Egoisten bei WoW bleiben und nur Gruppenspieler in WAR spielen.

Aber umso mehr ich spiele und Threats in Foren lese, imso höher wird die Enttäuschung und man sehnt sich zu den Tagen zurück als MMORPGs noch eine kleine, aber feine Gemeinschaft hatten, in der der Spass am Spiel wichtiger war als "Da Imba Checker" zu sein...


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Na danke dafür... Die Tatsache das man sagt "meine RP" in einem Szenario find ich wieder mal genial.
> WAR ist ein Grp Spiel und wer zu dritt spielen will kann das in WoW in der Arena machen, da klaut auch keiner einem die RP.
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das Seht, aber speziell in Szenario kann man nur gemeinsam gewinnen, daher gehören die Punkte dem Team.
> ...



egoistisch is das nicht... ich heile ja nicht nur mein team sondern auch alle anderen! und es ist ja nicht das wir nur andere leute killen... oft war es so in tor anroc zb das mein freund der bg den schwefelstein nimmt und ich in einfach heile... bringt auch keine punkte! aber wir gewinnen! also ich weiß nicht warum du ein problem damit hast... such dir ein paar freunde oder leute aus deinr gilde! das bringt höllischens spaß zu dritte oder zu vierte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es ist mitlerweile weniger geworden. IM SZ gibt es sowieso recht wenig Ruf ab RR 40.

Lösung wäre für mich, das der Ruf an alle Spieler in der nähe verteilt wird. 200Feet oder so. Auch an Spieler in der anderen Gruppe.


----------



## Wolle80 (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> egoistisch is das nicht... ich heile ja nicht nur mein team sondern auch alle anderen! und es ist ja nicht das wir nur andere leute killen... oft war es so in tor anroc zb das mein freund der bg den schwefelstein nimmt und ich in einfach heile... bringt auch keine punkte! aber wir gewinnen! also ich weiß nicht warum du ein problem damit hast... such dir ein paar freunde oder leute aus deinr gilde! das bringt höllischens spaß zu dritte oder zu vierte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade Zeloten haben sehr wichtige Buffs welche sie nur Ihrer Grp geben können, die 3 welche ihr verlassen habt kriegen keine.

Und egoistisch ist der Gedanke an "meine Punkte muss ich dann nicht teilen. " 
Im Szenario ist alles Teamleistung.

Und das mit dem Stein aufheben und heilen kannst doch in der 6er Gruppe auch, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Stancer (29. Dezember 2008)

Da sagste was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erlebe es täglich bei Burgschlachten, wenn sie ein paar Destros oben im Lordraum verbarrikadiert haben.

"Alle bereit machen zu stürmen, Sturm in 30sek"
....
"Stürmen"
(Moral 4 anwerfen)
....
*tot*

Von etwa 60 Spielern sind 5 hoch gelaufen, die dann von der Übermacht oben erledigt wurden. Rest ist einfach unten geblieben. Man könnte ja sterben....

Jeden Tag die gleiche Leier. Noch besser sind ja die, die im Angesicht des Todes lieber von ner Klippe springen als sich von einem Spieler umhauen zu lassen (Mal abgesehen davon, dass es garnix bringt, da der Angreifer trotzdem RP´s bekommt)


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

jo nur ein bisschen punkte möchte ich auch! is halt irgendwie auch scheiße mit zeloten buff das alle immer irgendwo hin rennen und ich somit eh nur 4-5 leute in range habe davon vieleicht 2 aus meiner grupppe... dann nervt es mich nur wenn ich die ganze zeit Target is not in range kriege... ausserdem is sz auf lvl 40 eh nicht das wahre... ORVR müsst ihr gehen da gibts eh die meisten punkte und VIEL mehr spaß!


----------



## siberian (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem Nummer eins ist die Ego Mentalität von leider zu vielen Mitspielern, Ziel des Spiels ist es für diese Leute möglichst schnell und effizient den Char zu entwicklen, so als würde man irgendwas abarbeiten. Dass ein Spiel in erster Linie Spass machen sollte, ist eher fremd. Das sind zum Teil auch die, welche beim geringsten Widerstand im RvR sofort das Gebiet wechseln wollen, weil es zu mühsam ist eine gedeffte Burg zu erobern. Zum Glück gibt es auch noch viele andere, die nicht so denken und das Spiel in erster Linie spielen um Spass zu haben. Was ja nicht ausschliesst seinen Char zu beherrschen und mit Taktik zu versuchen, den Feind zu besiegen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

abtar schrieb:


> Da war es mal wieder.....mit 39 Jahren kann man sich leider auch noch über Dinge aufregen die eigentlich nur ein Spiel sein sollen....Gemeint ist das es mittlerweile immer mehr zur Sitte wird das man sich fürs T4 Szenario anmeldet und auf einmal sieht wie sich veschiedene Klassen (hauptsächlich AE Dealer und Heiler) sich in einzelne Gruppen versetzen um dann scheinbar mehr RR zu kassieren. Wofür denn nen Gruppenheal oder Gruppenbuff?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung. Solche Leute machen das Spiel kaputt. Würde es nach mir gehen -> ban wegen Egoismus, Teamunfähigkeit und willkürlichem zerstören eines ansonten eigentlich schönen Spielerlebnisses zu Zwecken der Selbstbereicherung.


----------



## Nofel (29. Dezember 2008)

Zu Ego Mentalität, hab ich gestern was schönes erlebt. Mich hat im SC einer angesprochen und gefragt ob ich noch den Wachpostengürtel bräuchte. Meiner wäre so schlecht und der ist gestern gedroppt und keiner brauchte den oder das mir auf einmal jemand Talismane mit glaube 16 Leben in die Hand drückt(aus der Allianz). Das kommt auch vor. Auch das sich eine Stammgruppe auf die Gruppen im SC aufteilt.


----------



## Stancer (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Leute, die möglichst fix im RR aufsteigen wollen werden früher oder später aber eh verschwinden.

Entweder weil ihnen das RvE zu langweilig wird oder sie kaum noch Fortschritt am Charakter feststellen. Denn spätestens ab RR50 geht es nur noch extrem lahm vorwärts. Wer da rangeht unbedingt seinen RR erhöhen zu müssen wird schnell frustriert werden, denn da wird jeder RR zur Qual.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

genau! weil ich in eine gruppe mit freunden gehe heißt nicht das ich das spiel kaputt mache! ihr sagt doch spaß geht vor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Es geht nicht um Spass oder nicht Spass, es geht um den Grund, warum Ihr zu dritt ne Gruppe macht: um nicht "teilen" zu müssen. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> genau! weil ich in eine gruppe mit freunden gehe heißt nicht das ich das spiel kaputt mache! ihr sagt doch spaß geht vor!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du in eine Gruppe mit Freunden gehst, dann ist das in Ordnung. Solang es dann aber auch Sinn macht und ihr keine 5er Gruppe verlässt und dann zu zweit rumeiert, nur zu Zwecken des raschen Punkteaufbaus und mit dem Hintergedanken, möglichst wenig teilen zu müssen. Das wiederum hat dann nichts mit Spass zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur lächerlich und sollte einen generell zu denken geben. 



heretik schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Spass oder nicht Spass, es geht um den Grund, warum Ihr zu dritt ne Gruppe macht: um nicht "teilen" zu müssen. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.



Rischtisch


----------



## Stancer (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> genau! weil ich in eine gruppe mit freunden gehe heißt nicht das ich das spiel kaputt mache! ihr sagt doch spaß geht vor!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nicht noch 3 Leute reinholen ? Doppelt so viele = doppelt so viel Spass

Wenn wir mit unserer Gilde im RvR unterwegs sind, ist die Warband auch immer offen für alle. Wer rummault oder sich daneben benimmt fliegt dann einfach raus.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warum nicht noch 3 Leute reinholen ? Doppelt so viele = doppelt so viel Spass



Weil sie schon lang vergessen haben, worum es in einem Spiel geht oder was Spass überhaupt bedeutet. Es geht nur noch darum, möglichst schnell, möglichst viel Punkte zu machen um sich dann möglichst schnell dicke virtuelle Prestigeobjekte holen zu können. 

Manchmal bezweifel sogar ich, ob Computerspiele wirklich jeden Menschen so gut bekommen.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

es bringt mir einfach mehr spaß bzw es ist effektiver wenn ich mich beim heilen auf meine beiden freunden konzentrieren kann... is einfach so... 
und mal ehrlich findet ihr das stunden lange im kreis gelaufe in T4 nicht viel nerviger? ich will mich doch meinem feind stellen und nicht vor ihm weg laufen...


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> es bringt mir einfach mehr spaß bzw es ist effektiver wenn ich mich beim heilen auf meine beiden freunden konzentrieren kann... is einfach so...



Sicher nicht effektiver für den Rest des Szenarios, nein.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warum nicht noch 3 Leute reinholen ? Doppelt so viele = doppelt so viel Spass
> 
> Wenn wir mit unserer Gilde im RvR unterwegs sind, ist die Warband auch immer offen für alle. Wer rummault oder sich daneben benimmt fliegt dann einfach raus.



doppelt so viel spaß? wenn ich immer erst mal schauen muss ob die leute in range sind? na toll dann bringt heilen ja so richtig bock! viel lieber habe ich es wenn ich mit meinen beiden freunden im ts alles regeln kann! is auch deutlich effektiver!



Klos schrieb:


> Weil sie schon lang vergessen haben, worum es in einem Spiel geht oder was Spass überhaupt bedeutet. Es geht nur noch darum, möglichst schnell, möglichst viel Punkte zu machen um sich dann möglichst schnell dicke virtuelle Prestigeobjekte holen zu können.
> 
> Manchmal bezweifel sogar ich, ob Computerspiele wirklich jeden Menschen so gut bekommen.



GENAU! weißt du... wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die klappe halten! ich mach das ganze nicht um mir mehr punkte zu schnorren! ich erkämpfe sie mir ehrlich mit meinen freunden! ok?! kann ja sein das du das assozial findest... is mir dann aber auch egal! ich hab halt mehr spaß wenn ich mit meinen freunden bzw meiner gilde sowas mache. du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen was mir spaß bringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Sicher nicht effektiver für den Rest des Szenarios, nein.



ich sag mal besser als irgendwelche leute die nicht checken das man sie irgendwie nicht gegen fokos von 3 wb hoch heilen kann.. und die fang am besten noch an rum zum flamen! NA TOLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> ich sag mal besser als irgendwelche leute die nicht checken das man sie irgendwie nicht gegen fokos von 3 wb hoch heilen kann.. und die fang am besten noch an rum zum flamen! NA TOLL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du versuchst dich hier grad aus deinen ganzen verdrehten Aussagen rauszuwinden... und es wird nicht besser.

Steh am besten einfach dazu dass du ein Egoist bist, lass den Thread in Ruhe und geh wieder spielen. Hier hast du nix mehr zu gewinnen.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich liebe euch ganzen flamer... wie ihr es schafft in irgendwelchen nicht spiel entscheidenden dingen weltuntergänge erkennt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne euch wären mmos so leicht und unbeschwert!

über euch kann ich nur lachen! HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was bringt dieser treat ausser das ihr schön flamen könnt? NISCHT!


----------



## Nofel (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin

Wie verbohrt und engstirnig kann man sein, das man nicht merkt, dass das Egoismus in reinst form ist. Ich würde sogar sagen das ist Narzissmus:" Wir sind besser wie alle anderen."


Ich hoffe es gibt nicht so viele Spieler die so sind, sondern einfach nur welche die wegen Mangelndem wissen die Gruppe verlassen. Vielleicht würde man ein knappes BG ja noch gewinnen wenn jemand 100 mehr Wiederstand gehabt hätte oder mal ein Gruppenheal abbekommen hätte? Alles keine Sachen die wirklich mehr Aufwand machen. Kannst ja trotzdem nur deine 2 Homies heilen.


----------



## heretik (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> ich liebe euch ganzen flamer... wie ihr es schafft in irgendwelchen nicht spiel entscheidenden dingen weltuntergänge erkennt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann gib uns durch deine komplett kindische und egozentrische Art nicht so viele Angriffspunkte.

Aber wunderschön zu verfolgen wie dein Argumentationspfad von "ich spiel in Szenarien nur mit Freunden weil wir dann nicht teilen müssen" über "hey, das ist effektiver wenn ich nur auf meine beiden Freunde aufpassen muss" über "im Open kann man niemanden heilen der von 3 WBs gefokust wird" (oh Wunder, plötzlich sind wir bei Open und nicht mehr im Szenario... dumm dass das Gruppenverlasserproblem nix und wieder nix mit Open zu tun hat) bis zu "lasst mich, Ihr seid alle kaka und wollt nur flamen, geht weg!" schlingert.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> WTF? kk wenn du meinst... am besten bei sich selber anfangen bevor man leute beleidigt und ihnen vor würfe macht k? wo bitte habe ich gsagt das ich besser bin? sage es mir bidde? ich sage hier nur das es mir mit freunden mehr spaß macht!!! is das so schwer zu verstehen?!


----------



## Wolle80 (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> doppelt so viel spaß? wenn ich immer erst mal schauen muss ob die leute in range sind? na toll dann bringt heilen ja so richtig bock! viel lieber habe ich es wenn ich mit meinen beiden freunden im ts alles regeln kann! is auch deutlich effektiver!




Ganz ehrlich, wenn es dir zu anstrengend ist ander , welche nicht im TS sind , zu heilen... Hol dir ein Add On oder ,so ungern ich diese 3 Buchstaben benutze...

L2P


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> doppelt so viel spaß? wenn ich immer erst mal schauen muss ob die leute in range sind? na toll dann bringt heilen ja so richtig bock! viel lieber habe ich es wenn ich mit meinen beiden freunden im ts alles regeln kann! is auch deutlich effektiver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach, was du willst, okay? Ist mir echt völlig egal. Die Klappe laß ich mir von einen halben Brathahn wie dir trotzdem nicht verbieten. Lauf mit deinen Freunden weiter durch BG's, macht eure tolle Dreiergruppe, während zwei andere dann ohne Gruppe durch das BG laufen müssen und verschwende bloß keinen Heilspruch an jemanden, den du nicht kennst. Klebt euch einen Peilsender an den Ars.., der sofort den PC zum vibrieren bringt, wenn jemand aus der Heilrange läuft und alles ist gut.


----------



## abtar (29. Dezember 2008)

Tja schön das wir mal einen hier haben der es so praktiziert..wenn man mal genau seine aussagen verfolgt wird man rasch ,merken das er sich mehr und mehr verstrickt....warum ? ganz klar weil sz nun mal von allen gewonnen werden muss und net von 3 freunden....

Beispiel..der zealot hat gruppenheal richtig? wenn man nur mit seinen beiden freunden in der gruppe ist......richtig bekommen auch nur die beiden den heal....wo ihn 3 weitere hätten auch gut gebrauchen können.....

das schlimme ist sogar....als ich im szenario die leute öffentlich im sz  angeprangert habe weil ich hoffte sie würden einsehen das es mist ist...wurde ich stattdessen als arrogant bezeichnet weil ich mir das recht rausnahm diese leute auf keinen raid mehr mitzunehmen.....

die "beste" aussage erhielt ich von einem heiler....der gab als begründung an ..ihn würde eh niemand schützen also warum sollte er den unfähigen durch sein heilen mitleechen lassen.....sorry aber sowas von verpeilt habe ich schon lange keinen mehr erlebt....

vielleicht liegts an meinem alter keine ahnung.....aber für mich ist ein sz ein spaß indem taktik teamgeist und list erforderlich ist.....wieviel punkte ich dafür bekomme ist mir völlig schnuppe..ich freu mich über einen sieg und an einer niederlage wird bis zum nächsten sz geknabbert ......

warum ich diesen threat überhaupt aufgemacht habe war die hoffnung das sich genau diese spieler mal ne sec. lang gedanken darüber machen das sie anderen TEAMSPIELERN den platz wegnehmen..also tut uns einen gefallen......und bleibt aus sz draussen in denen ihr eh net gemeinsam spielen wollt!


----------



## Clashmaniac (30. Dezember 2008)

warum flamed man denn nen Feuermagier zu wenn er solo rumrennt, wo man doch als tank in ner grp mit heilern ist?
Doch nur aus einem einzigen grund, weil man angepisst ist das der feuermagier mehr ep und rp kriegt wie man selber.
Eurer gruppe mehr nutzen bringen würde er nicht, zumindest macht er den damage auch ohne in eurer gruppe zu sein.
Wenn er nichtmal von euch gehealt wird ist er nichtmal anstrengend. Flamen tut ihr trotzdem.
Und warum.
Ihr kriegt keine ep und rp.
Insofern seid ihr letztendlich genauso egoistisch wie der feuermagier.
Ihr tut nur einen auf höllisch sozial, seid aber letztendlich nur selber angepisst das der kuchen den er kriegt größer ist als euer eigener. Sonst wäres euch einfach schnurzpiepegal. Ja ihr würdet den sogar heilen wenns euch so egal wäre.

Ich leave mit jeder Klasse die ich spiele die gruppe sobalt ich merke  das ich ohne genausogut dran bin, ausser ich bin mit Leuten unterwegs mit denen ich ne größere konversation betreibe (gildis, mit teamspeak und sowas) als der 1000 flame "lasst sie kommen" "lols jetzt loosen wir". 
Und das ist sau oft.
Erzhaelt mit nichts von höllisch wichtigen taktiken und bufferei in nem reinen random sc, und von sinnvollen heals die nicht durch bloßen "oh man das is im squared grad rot" entstanden sind. Wie oft frecke ich als tank weil die glaskanone anscheinend grade mainheal target ist. Oh die ist dein freund? Achso, ja dann kann die sichja bescheuert anstellen wie sie will, 100% verbrennung unso.

Sc ist für jeden nur Ehre und ruf farmen, spass hat man im open rvr mit Leuten die Ordnung reinbringen.
Dieses unorganisierte rumgeplaenkel und 10000 tor anroc am tag mit randoms macht doch keinen spass, zumindest machts nicht wegen dem hoellischen gruppen gefuehl spass.

Ich bin dafür das sie irgentwas gegen die ranged dds machen die davon profitieren hinter dem eigenen zerg zu stehen ohne in der grp zu sein.
Aber nur weil mir die gottverdammte ep flöten geht an der ich nen riesen anteil hatte dadurch das ich ihm den zerg gewollt oder ungewollt vom arsch halte.
So isses, und nicht weil ichs so unsozial finde das er nicht in meiner gruppe rumrennt und ich ihm ne schlechte kindheit unterstelle.


----------



## clickrush (30. Dezember 2008)

/sign

kleiner tip: ich heile solche sologänger einfach nicht. manchmal nützt es auch wenn man sologänger im szenariochat anprangert. ist vorallem auch unterhaltsam.


----------



## Evereve (30. Dezember 2008)

abtar schrieb:


> Da war es mal wieder.....mit 39 Jahren kann man sich leider auch noch über Dinge aufregen die eigentlich nur ein Spiel sein sollen....Gemeint ist das es mittlerweile immer mehr zur Sitte wird das man sich fürs T4 Szenario anmeldet und auf einmal sieht wie sich veschiedene Klassen (hauptsächlich AE Dealer und Heiler) sich in einzelne Gruppen versetzen um dann scheinbar mehr RR zu kassieren. Wofür denn nen Gruppenheal oder Gruppenbuff?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab das Phänomen im T3 Bereich mittlerweile auch ständig am Hals. 
Besonders toll als Heiler, der viel mit Gruppenheilung arbeitet. Da sitzt man dann mit zwei einzelnen Leuten in der Gruppe, der Rest verteilt sich - und dann bekommt man noch dumme Ansagen von "krieg ich auch mal nen Heal??"
Hoffe, dass diesem System bald ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Ich hab bisher kaum ein Random SZ gewonnen, in dem einige solcher Spieler unterwegs waren weil das Gruppenspiel einfach nicht funktionert bzw diese Leute gar nicht dran interessiert sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mindestens genauso nervig sind Zweierkombos aus DD und seinem Privatheiler, die nur zu zweit spielen. Da rennt dann der Zelot oder Schamane einem einzelnen DDler hinterher, heilt bei 90% Restleben drauf und ignoriert stur alles was um ihn herum stirbt.
Ich versteh so was nicht, selbst wenn ich mit 4,5 Gildenfreunden loszieh, heil ich nebenher noch die Randomspieler mit.


----------



## Canossaa (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen was hier steht aber ich muss zugeben das ich mit meinem 40er Runi auch jedes bg solo grp joine. ich weiß viele 
mögen das nicht aber ich sag mal so ich bin immer platz 1-2 im heal und kann glaube ich schon behaupten das so ein sz oft durch meine Anwesenheit gewonnen 
wird...klingt jetzt nen bissl eingebildet aber wenn ich als einzelner alle am Leben halte ist da schon was dran =) . Des Weiteren bringen meine single buffs mit den paar 
stats absolut keinen großen Unterschied wenn ich nun in grp wäre. und ihr müsst auch bedenken das wäre ich in grp sehr viel von der erhaltenen Erfahrung der low 
lvls in meiner grp leechen würde die ich ja als 40er eh nicht mehr brauch somit haben beide was davon: ich meinen Ruf und andre ihre exp die ihnen bestimmt wichtiger 
ist als der Ruf. Und den dds die grp leaven geb ich einfach mal den Tipp nur aus grp zu gehen wenn ihr 40er heiler im sz habt die auch solo in grp sind denn die heilen euch 
auch und sind nicht mit der Einstellung behaftet "dd in solo grp heil ich nicht"...also ich find die ganze Sache eigentlich sehr unproblematisch aber da hat halt jeder seine Meinung zu


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (30. Dezember 2008)

Canossaa schrieb:


> und ihr müsst auch bedenken das wäre ich in grp sehr viel von der erhaltenen Erfahrung der low lvls in meiner grp leechen würde die ich ja als 40er eh nicht mehr brauch somit haben beide was davon: ich meinen Ruf und andre ihre exp die ihnen bestimmt wichtiger ist als der Ruf.



falsch!
Das System der Ruf und Erfahrungsverteilung ist zwar nicht 100% bekannt aber sobald du für einen Kill Ruf bekommst, würdest du auch Exp bekommen (selbst als 40er, der das nichtmehr braucht). Dabei wird dann errechnet zu wie viel % du an dem Kill beteiligt warst und wie dein Lvl zum Lvl des Besiegten/Geheilten steht. Besteht da bei einem der Punkte ein größerer Unterschied wird dir für deine Leistung ein größerer Batzen zugesprochen.

Somit klaust du in deinem lieben Großmut den Low lvls aus deren Gruppe du "dankbarerweise" (nach eigener Aussage von dir) fliehst jede Menge Exp, die dann deiner Gruppe gutgeschrieben wird... ups... da bist ja nur du... und du brauchst ja keine mehr... somit verpufft jede Menge Exp im Nichts... also verlieren die Low lvls bei dieser Taktik mehr und mehr....

Und darum möchte ich dir hier und jetzt für dein ehrenwertes Verhalten danken


----------



## buschwichhser (30. Dezember 2008)

Mugiwara schrieb:


> falsch!
> Das System der Ruf und Erfahrungsverteilung ist zwar nicht 100% bekannt aber sobald du für einen Kill Ruf bekommst, würdest du auch Exp bekommen (selbst als 40er, der das nichtmehr braucht). Dabei wird dann errechnet zu wie viel % du an dem Kill beteiligt warst und wie dein Lvl zum Lvl des Besiegten/Geheilten steht. Besteht da bei einem der Punkte ein größerer Unterschied wird dir für deine Leistung ein größerer Batzen zugesprochen.
> 
> Somit klaust du in deinem lieben Großmut den Low lvls aus deren Gruppe du "dankbarerweise" (nach eigener Aussage von dir) fliehst jede Menge Exp, die dann deiner Gruppe gutgeschrieben wird... ups... da bist ja nur du... und du brauchst ja keine mehr... somit verpufft jede Menge Exp im Nichts... also verlieren die Low lvls bei dieser Taktik mehr und mehr....
> ...




zu glauben das das alle fair is is doch dumm wieso sonst is das dann variabel?

aber ich find das auch schon sehr schwach


----------



## Mikehoof (30. Dezember 2008)

> und ihr müsst auch bedenken das wäre ich in grp sehr viel von der erhaltenen Erfahrung der low
> lvls in meiner grp leechen würde die ich ja als 40er eh nicht mehr brauch somit haben beide was davon: ich meinen Ruf und andre ihre exp die ihnen bestimmt wichtiger



Das ist richtig nur trifft das allein auf Heiler zu. Ein DD der die Gruppe verläßt klaut den anderen die EXP.

Wenn ich als Runi die Möglichkeit habe in einer vollen Gruppe zu spielen tue ich es auch aber wenn ich eh alleine oder nur mit einem anderen in der Gruppe überbleibe weil andere ihr eigenes Ding machen heile ich eben ohne Gruppe.

Ich finde auch das etwas geändert werden sollte um diese Unsitte zu beenden. Es bleibt dabei das jede Begründung eines DDs oder auch Heilers die Gruppe zu verlassen nur eine Ausrede ist um mehr Punkte (Exp/RR) zu bekommen. Mal ehrlich wer die Verärgerung der z.b. 35er nicht versteht, wenn ein 40er Feuerzauberer mal eben solo 30k Exp bekommt die er nicht mehr braucht, hat einfach den Sinn von Teamplay nicht verstanden.

Als ich mein Motivationsloch mit dem Runi so mit 32-34 hatte, war es besonders bitter mit anzusehen, wie einige Egoisten die ganzen Exp Punkte einfach so in den Mülleimer geworfen haben um 1k mehr Ruf im Szenario zu bekommen.

Na ich rege mich darüber aber nicht mehr auf aber einige Namen hat man sich halt gemerkt die man eben nicht findet wenn sie gerezzt werden wollen bei einer schönen Keep Schlacht.

Um zum Ende zu kommen Grüße ich meinen alten Weggefährten Feuermag**! Wir haben vom T2-T4 so viele Szenarien zusammen gespielt das ich deinen Namen in meinem goldenen Buch niedergeschrieben habe.



> falsch!
> Das System der Ruf und Erfahrungsverteilung ist zwar nicht 100% bekannt aber sobald du für einen Kill Ruf bekommst, würdest du auch Exp bekommen (selbst als 40er, der das nichtmehr braucht). Dabei wird dann errechnet zu wie viel % du an dem Kill beteiligt warst und wie dein Lvl zum Lvl des Besiegten/Geheilten steht. Besteht da bei einem der Punkte ein größerer Unterschied wird dir für deine Leistung ein größerer Batzen zugesprochen.



Ich habe oft genug Heiler mit null Exp gesehen die aber den größten Heilanteil hatten. Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## pbODW (30. Dezember 2008)

Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen wurscht, wer sich wie im Sc sich anmeldet. Das Gruppenfenster klicke ich nur an, wenn ich mit einer Gildentruppe teilnehme, da wir verständlicherweise zusammenbleiben wollen. Ich levele sowieso als Feierabendspieler extrem langsam und habe es nicht besonders eilig, ist ja nur ein Spiel und in den Zufallsgruppen geht es meistens so chaotisch zu, dass es keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht. Aber es gibt auch rühmliche Ausnahmen.

Das bringt mich zu einem Punkt, der mich mittlerweile tatsächlich extrem stört. Egal ob RvR oder Sc, der Umgangston lässt oft sehr zu wünschen übrig. Auf Fragen oder Mitteilungen im Chat wird oft mit "Depp", "Idiot" in Kombination mit Adjektiven wie "unfähig", "blöde" etc. geantwortet.

Muss die Anonymität sein, die die Leutchen dazu bringt, sich so zu präsentieren, wie sie scheinbar wirklich sind oder zumindenst sein wollen. Mich würde dann mal interessieren, wie sich genau diese Spieler beispielsweise Vorgesetzten im Berufsleben gegenüber verhalten und ob sie dann genau denselben Pseudomut aufbringen....

Ich will hier nicht den Gutmenschen raushängen lassen aber so ein bisschen macht auch der Ton die Musik und nur weil man Zerstörung spielt muss man sich ja nicht wie die buchstäbliche Axt im Walde aufführen.


----------



## Lunafire (30. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist mitlerweile weniger geworden. IM SZ gibt es sowieso recht wenig Ruf ab RR 40.
> 
> Lösung wäre für mich, das der Ruf an alle Spieler in der nähe verteilt wird. 200Feet oder so. Auch an Spieler in der anderen Gruppe.





2-6k Ruf ist nicht so wenig für 15 Minuten Gegner vermöbeln und SZ Ziel machen.

Und es gibt immer mal wieder Momente (leider) wo im oRvR nichts läuft.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs oft genug mit meinem Schamanen im T3 erlebt,das in meiner Gruppe mit mir nur 3 Leute waren, die zweite war voll. Die restlichen 3 waren in keiner Gruppe. Mein Groupheal, der wirklich sehr effektiv ist, war dadurch total nutzlos......

Die Leute sind,wie man auch hier im Forum liest total uneinsichtig und begreifen einfach nicht das sie damit allen im Szenario schaden. Was nutzen 3 dd die ständig tot sind weil sie keine Heilung bekommen? nichts, vielmehr schenken sie dem Gegner Punkte und versauen allen anderen das Spiel.

Zumindest beruhigt es mich das solche Leute bei uns auf dem Server inzwischen geächtet werden und es sehr schwer haben irgendeiner guten allianz/gilde beizutreten(ab T4). Weil meistens sind es diese Leute, die sich im oRvR nicht an taktische Absprachen halten und ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen.

Zum glück sind die Szenariennur ein kleiner Bestandteil von Warhammer, nur haben das einige wohl noch nicht bemerkt. Die Rechnung dafür kommt früher oder später....


----------



## RED DEVIL (30. Dezember 2008)

Da muss man nicht lang drüber Diskutieren.Am einfachsten ist es wenn in den Sc die Spieler sofort auf Kriegstruppstatus gesetzt werden,dann gibts die Einzelgänger nicht mehr.Ich denk dazu bedarf es keiner grossen Änderung.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß nicht, ich spiel sz auch immer solo und werd somit immer random irgendwo reingeschmissen. ich schau immer beim start auf die aufstellung und guck was sache ist. sowohl bei der eigenen fraktion als auch natürlich bei der zusammenstellung des gegners. man will ja nicht blind in den zerg rennen sondern sich schonmal drauf einstellen was gleich auf einen niederprasselt. ich versuche dann auch immer das für mich "subjektiv" gefühlt richtige zu tun um die gruppe maximalst zu unterstützen und geh nicht mit der einstellung ran "is doch eh scheiss egal, random group ist doch eh chaotenhaufen".. echt, wenn jeder so denken würde, dann meldet euch doch bitte nicht mehr alleine an. aber leider zeichnet sich schon manchmal die egoistische einstellung mancher leute ab. wie gesacht, ist ja mein stückle kuchen, meine exp, mein bla, mein schaden, mein gedöhns. das ist einfach das grundsätzliche problem der habgier, oder des maximalen gewinns in zeitspanne. wenn ich hier schon manch threads lese wird mir einfach kotz übel. ctf thread -> exp und rufpunkte viel weniger als bei zergsc, nein dat kann nicht angehen, dass ich woanders in der selben zeit 3x mehr exp/rr bekomm !!! natürlich gehts bei diesem SPIEL nicht um SPASS. ich frag mich echt wann wir w*w zustände haben. da hätte ich ja noch verstehen können, wenn man sein eigenes ding durchzieht (wenn man an av denkt und locker 25% der afk bots in der starthöhle), bei warhammer trägt doch aber momentan noch jeder seinen teil bei zum erfolg (oder niederlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## abtar (31. Dezember 2008)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> warum flamed man denn nen Feuermagier zu wenn er solo rumrennt, wo man doch als tank in ner grp mit heilern ist?
> Doch nur aus einem einzigen grund, weil man angepisst ist das der feuermagier mehr ep und rp kriegt wie man selber.
> Eurer gruppe mehr nutzen bringen würde er nicht, zumindest macht er den damage auch ohne in eurer gruppe zu sein.
> Wenn er nichtmal von euch gehealt wird ist er nichtmal anstrengend. Flamen tut ihr trotzdem.
> ...




Genau solche Leute wie du haben das Spiel scheinbar nicht verstanden! 

Es geht hier nicht darum mehr RR oder Exp zu bekommen sondenr ums zusammen spiel......


Vielleicht erklär ich dir die sache mal wie mit bienchen und blümchen? Du bist Feuermage und machst guten dmg...manchmal bist du der letzte funken der an einem strategischen Ziel den Ausschlag gibt....und nun kommt es.....


wärst du egoist in einer gruppe könnte der tank dich mit seinen buffs schützen der heiler mit seinen gruppenheals am leben erhalten und du könntest z.b. genau die 5-10 sec länger überleben und dmg machen das die gegenseite wiped und auf relase warten muss.....


Und das ergebnis...das sz wird gewonnen man bekommt MEHR exp und RR am schluss.....aber das alles interessiert leute wie dich ja nicht..hauptsache man selbst ist so toll im RR rang .....sorry aber wenn man solche einstellungen liest platzt mir die galle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem Maschinisten bin ich immer in grp geblieben, obwohl ich (Grenadir-Skillung) wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Punkte hätte machen können, wenn ich geleavt wäre, mit dem Sigmarpriester immer in Gruppe geblieben und auch mit dem Chosen bleibe ich immer in der grp; Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach ne Sache des Anstandes... Und was man dazu sagen muss, wenn man sich selber wirklich nutzen will, sollte man deshalb in der grp bleiben, damit man;

- geheilt wird.
- nicht beflamed wird.
- noch chancen hat eine gilde zu finden.

Im Endeffekt kann man es - wenn man so will - als logischen Egoismus bezeichnen, ich helfe mir, dadurch dass ich anderen helfe.

Bsp:
Ich lasse jmd. anderen bei einer wichtigen Geschichtsklausur mitschreiben, im Endeffekt, habe ich dadurch den Vorteil, dass ich dann selber auch mal abschreiben darf; Wer aber bei solchen ungeschriebenen "Verträgen" nicht mitmacht, kann sich dann im Endeffekt nicht beschweren, wenn er auf dem Server als der übelste Assofack und Vollidiot gilt.

Wenn ich z.B mit nem Heiler als DD zusammen queste, mache ich das ja AUCH unterbewusst, weil ich weiß, dass es dann im t4 bei wichtigen Burgbelagerungen einen Heiler mehr gibt, der mir den Arsch rettet.

Leute, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel und wenn ihr von den Vorteilen der anderen Gruppenmitglieder jetzt und später profitieren wollt, leistet euren Beitrag. Macht keinen Ego-trip.. -.-"


----------



## Solmyr62 (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Argument mit dem Anstand ist auch für mich der Hauptgrund Gruppen nicht zu verlassen. Als Grenadier musste ich schon mehr als einmal sehen, dass "Kollegen" solo mitgemacht haben und tatsächlich bei gleichen Leistungszahlen nahezu das Doppelte an Exp und RP einfuhren. Klar ist aber auch, dass das zu Lasten der anderen geht.

Es kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil ich von den Taten der anderen profitiere: Heiler, die mich heilen und rezzen. Tanks, die mir die Nahkämpfer von der Pelle halten. Andere DD, die meinen Schaden ergänzen und so Gegner moschen. Warum sollte ich mit denen nicht teilen? 

Es gibt ein schönes Wort für diese Art von Solisten: Schmarotzer. Ich will mir sowas nicht vorwerfen lassen. Vor allem nicht von mir selber.


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Dezember 2008)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Anstand ist auch für mich der Hauptgrund Gruppen nicht zu verlassen. Als Grenadier musste ich schon mehr als einmal sehen, dass "Kollegen" solo mitgemacht haben und tatsächlich bei gleichen Leistungszahlen nahezu das Doppelte an Exp und RP einfuhren. Klar ist aber auch, dass das zu Lasten der anderen geht.
> 
> Es kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil ich von den Taten der anderen profitiere: Heiler, die mich heilen und rezzen. Tanks, die mir die Nahkämpfer von der Pelle halten. Andere DD, die meinen Schaden ergänzen und so Gegner moschen. Warum sollte ich mit denen nicht teilen?
> 
> Es gibt ein schönes Wort für diese Art von Solisten: Schmarotzer. Ich will mir sowas nicht vorwerfen lassen. Vor allem nicht von mir selber.



Genau das meine Ich, ich hab selber schon oft genug Heiler in MMO's gezockt und speziell auf WAR treffen folgende Eigenschaften auf Heiler zu:

- Solo brauchst du Jahre zum lvln
- Ohne DD's in der Gruppe kriegt man sehr wenig Ruf- und Erfahrungspunkte
- Als Heiler spielt man eine sehr wichtige Schlüsselrolle

Die Leute sollen sich einfach mal in die Heiler reinversetzen, die ewig lang lvln müssen, langsamer vorran kommen und auf Dauer einfach sehr davon angepisst sein werden, wenn alle DD's aus der grp gehen... Ich persönlich würde mir das nicht allzu lange antun, weil man ja auch ne Art Selbstachtung hat, man will ja nicht der übelste Bimbo sein, der total ausgenutzt wird, der jedem seine Heilung in den A**** schieben soll.
Wenn man will, dass man später im RvR usw. geheilt werden will, sollte man sich verdammt nochmal sozial verhalten. (In WAR spiele ich übrigens keinen Heiler!)


----------



## Noktyn (31. Dezember 2008)

Was einen im Moment am meisten aufregt....

...ist, dass ich im mom immer noch auf mein taxi warte was mich zu meiner sylvesterparty fährt und ich im forum abhängen muss anstatt mich zu betrinken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum thema ^^:
das mit dem RR leechen ist echt scheiße, das stimmt schon. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin würd ich das nicht anders machen als heiler/AE dealer. solange ich vom heiler immer noch geheilt werde is mir das eigentlich lachs wieviel ruf der am ende bekommt.


----------



## dent1st (31. Dezember 2008)

mich regt am meisten auf das ich kaum Silvester feiern kann so wie ichs eigentlich vor hatte, weil ich mir derbst ne Erkältung reingeholt hab!


----------



## Slaycharly (31. Dezember 2008)

Dito,...zum würgen is das...


----------



## Pogolinus (1. Januar 2009)

ich wär ja dafür die ep/rp/items unter allen im scenario gleich auf zu teilen da bringt es nichts mehr solo in ne gruppe zu gehn problem gelöst


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

Ja aber dann bekommen die die einfach sinnlos mitrennen und niemanden heilen etc ja auch das Gleiche


----------



## Kranak90 (1. Januar 2009)

Man kann die Leute, die immer solo in eine Gruppe gehen im Moment halt nur ''bekämpfen, indem man in iihre Gruppe joint.


----------



## Maguerita (2. Januar 2009)

Ist das immer noch so? Ich dachte wir hätten dieses unsägliche Verhalten längst ausgetrieben? Mir ist das schon seit Wochen nicht mehr passiert, dass einer im Szenario in eine Sologruppe geht. Im Open-RvR gibt wesentlich mehr Rufpunkte zu holen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn ich gleich wieder geflamed werde, sag ich es trotzdem. Die ständigen Betäubungen von der Zerstörung gehen mir ziemlich auf die Nerven. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man eine halbe Minute rein garnichts machen kann oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit da zu widerstehen? Die würde ich gerne mal wissen! Selbst meine Moral 2 fähigkeit, wo ich angeblich 10 Sekunden immun gegen Stuns usw. sein sollte, hilft nicht.


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Ist das immer noch so? Ich dachte wir hätten dieses unsägliche Verhalten längst ausgetrieben? Mir ist das schon seit Wochen nicht mehr passiert, dass einer im Szenario in eine Sologruppe geht. Im Open-RvR gibt wesentlich mehr Rufpunkte zu holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kazenartige anmut ist buggy. und die meisten stances kommmen von hexenkreigerin und squiggie der rest kann nicht wirklich etwas


----------



## Canossaa (2. Januar 2009)

durch das angebliche bekämpfen beim joinen derer gruppen versaut ihr euch das szenario erst recht. und ich als solo heiler joine dann eben keiner gruppe wo is da die bestrafung ? szenarien sind für mich ein snack zwischendurch wenn ich gruppenspiel haben will geh ich openrvr da juckt es micht nicht wenn 5 solos im sz sind...ICH HEILE JEDEN 

edit: ruf im sz gibt es mehr als im openrvr...3,5k- teilweise 6k in 10-15 min zeig mir das mal im openrvr ;>


----------



## Gutebesserung (2. Januar 2009)

Man bekommt nicht mehr Ruf. Das wurde schon längst geändert. Im OpenRvR bekommt man jetzt auch viel mehr Ruf als im Szenario. Patch Notes mal lesen Bitte !


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Januar 2009)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Man bekommt nicht mehr Ruf. Das wurde schon längst geändert. Im OpenRvR bekommt man jetzt auch viel mehr Ruf als im Szenario. Patch Notes mal lesen Bitte !




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (2. Januar 2009)

letzdes Wochenende hat meine Gilde einen T2 burg raid gemacht...
Ich dachte "schön mal ein bisschen die Mandreds Stellung deffen und ein paar Destros töten^^
Aber nein... Nachdem wir die Burg erobert haben gings auch gleich zur nächsten die durch die wenigen Healer nicht erobert werden konnte..
Als sie versagten flogen gleich alle in das Zwergengebiet und nahmen die unvertitigte Burg ein und danach ging es weiter in die Schattenländer..
Ab da hatte ich keine Lust mehr... Danach hab ich die Gilde verlassen...


----------



## Slaycharly (2. Januar 2009)

Wie bereits geschrieben wurde,...OpenRVR schön und gut, aber im Szenario mach ich in 15 minuten bis zu 6k Ruf,..das schaff ich im Open nie und nimmer.....also wirklich nicht.

Was mir im Moment aufn Trichter geht, ist das wirklich den Gegnerbegegnungen aus dem Weg gegangen wird und lieber "leere" Burgen erobert werden.


----------



## Lunafire (2. Januar 2009)

Solange es sich noch so massiv lohnt wird das "Solo" spielen im SZ weiter vorkommen.

Gestern einen Zauberer gehabt der solo 40080 EP gemacht hatte und 4800 Ruf als Stufe 40er.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben wurde,...OpenRVR schön und gut, aber im Szenario mach ich in 15 minuten bis zu 6k Ruf,..das schaff ich im Open nie und nimmer.....also wirklich nicht.
> 
> Was mir im Moment aufn Trichter geht, ist das wirklich den Gegnerbegegnungen aus dem Weg gegangen wird und lieber "leere" Burgen erobert werden.




Ja PVE raiden nervt wirklich aber es geht eben auch anders. Wenn man den Gegner erstmal gestellt hat anstatt immer nur Ziele zurückzuraiden kommen oft Schlachten zustande die über Stunden gehen. Gestern gab es zum Beispiel auf Hergig eine Schlacht über mehrere Stunden um Caledor, die zwar schlecht organisiert war aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gebracht hat.


----------



## Slaycharly (2. Januar 2009)

Hatte es gestern auf Carroburg nicht nur einmal dass es hieß : Caledor ist grad schön blau, das ist farmreif.....oder: Zu viele Deffer, lohnt net lass weiterziehen,...sorry aber bei so Sätzen kommt mir das blanke Kotzen,...als die Ordler uns dann eingekesselt hatten sind erstmal beide DestroWBs geflüchtet um weiter leere Burgen einzunehmen,...und das hätt sooooo ne geile Schlacht werden können, das warn bestimmt 60 Ordler mindestens,..

Aber naja, warn dann noch 5-6 Deffer an der Burg, das macht dann halt leider auch keinen Sinn. Bin dann ins Scenario, da konnt ich wenigstens vernünftig Ordler moschen^^

Aber das Verhalten ließ sich auf beiden Seiten beobachten, auch die Order kam vor unsere Burg und war schneller wieder weg als du WAAARGH sagen kannst als sie unsere Truppen auf den Zinnen der Burg stehen sah. Gut jetzt könnt ma sagen selbst Schuld, versteckt euch halt aber leider sind dafür die meisten Spieler zu doof,.ganz im Ernst


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Januar 2009)

Ja solche Sachen hörte man gestern auch im TS aber zum Glück wurde das mal ignoriert. Mal ehrlich wenn in einem Gebiet 3-4 WBs von jeder Seite aufeinandertreffen kommt doch erst Freude auf. Da darf man sich nur nicht gleich zurückziehen nach der ersten blutigen Nase.


----------



## heretik (2. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Bin dann ins Scenario, da konnt ich wenigstens vernünftig Ordler moschen^^



Ich hatte mich eigentlich über die Feiertage darüber gefreut, dass sich das geändert hat und es stellenweise mal richtig gescheppert hat im Open. Hätte mir klar sein sollen dass nach den Feiertagen wieder der übliche "Lass mal Zone wechseln und fett weiterfarmen"-Trott weitergeht.


----------



## -RD- (2. Januar 2009)

Leute, die so etwas nötig haben, sind in meinen Augen im falschen Spiel. Ich wußte nichtmal, dass es diese Option gibt. Habe dieses nervige Fenster, dass da beim Beitritt in ein Szenario aufgeht, immer gleich weggeklickt. Und das alles wegen etwas mehr Ruf? Das bestätigt wieder meine These bezüglich "Berufs"spielern. Für die ist es nur wichtig, schnell hochzuleveln. Da ist das Spiel kein Spiel mehr sondern nur noch Arbeit. Glücklicherweise bin ich in meiner ersten WAR-Woche nur auf eines dieser mMn bemittleidenswerten Exemplare gestossen, welches sich auch gleich mal über mein noobiges Spielen mokierte. Ich teilte ihm dann freundlich mit, dass ich erst seit ein paar Tagen spiele und das nicht 24/7 sondern vielleicht 2 Stunden am Tag. Es folgte ein erneutes "Noob" mit dem Anhang "Dann geh gefälligst ned in BGs wo du dann die anderen den Sieg kostest". Ich habe mir mein "LOL incl. LMA" gedacht und nicht weiter reagiert.

Lasst doch das Spiel bitte Spiel bleiben und macht nicht, wie bei WOW, durch akribische Tabellenkalkulationen und "Pläne zum Speedleveln von 1-40 in 2 Minuten" daraus eine Wissenschaft. Diese Fastleveler um jeden Preis sind es nämlich in meinen Augen, die das Spiel kaputtmachen, nicht der Gelegenheitszocker, der anfangs einfach noch ein bisserl (Hilfe) braucht, um sich in die neue Welt und die Karriere eingelebt zu haben.


----------



## heretik (2. Januar 2009)

Was mich grad punktuell aufregt ist dass ein Poster einen Thread bezüglich fragwürdiger buffed-Werbung (Saw 5, also ein Film ohne Jugendfreigabe) erstellt hat, der SOFORT gelöscht wurde. Also nicht gesperrt, sondern gelöscht. Das hat mit Meinungsfreiheit nicht mehr viel am Hut leider.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Was mir im Moment aufn Trichter geht, ist das wirklich den Gegnerbegegnungen aus dem Weg gegangen wird und lieber "leere" Burgen erobert werden.



Und genau hier ist der Hund doch begraben. Genau diese Tatsache ist der Grund, warum Threads wie dieser erst entstanden sind. Weil 90% anscheinend nur der Punkte willen spielen. Hauptsache so schnell wie möglich Punkte, egal wie. Spielspass? Was ist das? Teamplay? Noch nie gehört!

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum die große Masse primär anscheinend nur in Rekordzeit auf RR80 rennen will. Und dann? Was ist dann? Fangt ihr dann an, das eigentliche Spiel zu genießen, oder sucht ihr euch das nächste, daß ihr in Rekordzeit durchrennen wollt?

Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, was sich die Entwickler von War langsam denken müssen. Da müssen Leute auf biegen und brechen erstmal zum eigentlichen Spielinhalt, nämlich open-RVR gezwungen werden. Dann muss hier wieder eingegriffen werden, weil Leute nicht teamfähig sind.
Als nächstes muss wahrscheinlich was gemacht werden, weil die Leute bevorzugt leere Burgen raiden.

Punkte, Punkte, Punkte!!! Nur das und nichts anderes.

Ohne Witz, warum nicht gleich einen Shooter wie Call of Duty spielen. Da geht es 5 Meter nach rechts und 5 Meter nach links. Der Rest ist vorgegeben.
Wie auf Schienen. Und manchmal hat man das Gefühl, die Leute können es auch garnicht mehr anders.

Wenn ich als Programmierer nur noch dabei bin, die Leute programmtechnisch zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen, weil sie allein einfach nicht mehr fähig sind, den eigentlichen Inhalt des Spiels zu erkennen und sich nur noch auf das konzentrieren, was eigentlich das Beiwerk sein sollte, dann würde ich glaub die Branche wechseln und Gärtner oder so werden.


----------



## heretik (2. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum die große Masse primär anscheinend nur in Rekordzeit auf RR80 rennen will. Und dann? Was ist dann? Fangt ihr dann an, das eigentliche Spiel zu genießen, oder sucht ihr euch das nächste, daß ihr in Rekordzeit durchrennen wollt?



Meiner Meinung nach ist es für den Großteil der Spieler primär erstmal wichtig, BESSER als die anderen Spieler zu sein, also nen höheren Rufrang zu haben, bessere Items rumzukarren etc. Diese Klientel will halt leider auch bedient werden, zudem von Mythic die Möglichkeit des schnellen Aufstiegs durch OpenPVE ja auch schon gegeben wurde. Das jetzt wegzunehmen würde zu einem lauten Oinken seitens der unglücklichen RR 60+ führen, bei denen dann plötzlich nix mehr regelmäßig voran geht mit dem Reichsrang.


----------



## doggystyle (2. Januar 2009)

So einen EP-RP-Leecher Spaßvogel hatte ich gestern ca. 8-10 mal auf Carroburg im Mourkain Tempel. Eine Hexenkriegerin mit dem passenden Namen "Unfair". Hat sich sofort nach betreten des SZ allein in Gruppe 6 verzogen und befindet sich jetzt auf meiner Ignoliste. War ziemlich anstrengend, ihn oder sie nicht mit wilden Flames zuzuspammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Januar 2009)

> Lasst doch das Spiel bitte Spiel bleiben und macht nicht, wie bei WOW, durch akribische Tabellenkalkulationen und "Pläne zum Speedleveln von 1-40 in 2 Minuten" daraus eine Wissenschaft. Diese Fastleveler um jeden Preis sind es nämlich in meinen Augen, die das Spiel kaputtmachen, nicht der Gelegenheitszocker, der anfangs einfach noch ein bisserl (Hilfe) braucht, um sich in die neue Welt und die Karriere eingelebt zu haben.



Du findest bei War jede Menge hilfsbereite Spieler aber eben auch ein paar "andere" aber das ist eben wie im richtigen Leben. Ich habe zum Beispiel erst richtig Spaß an Warhammer gefunden seit ich in einer richtigen Gilde bin. Das macht einfach viel aus wenn du plötzlich auch mal nebenbei die Möglichkeit hast mit Gildies in die ein oder andere Ini zu gehen oder zusammen eine PQ durchzuziehen. Vom gemeinsamen Keep einnehmen mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich habe als Runenpriester "erst" RR42 und mir ist das auch egal. Wer es braucht geht eben nur in Szenarien und dort aus der Gruppe um Max RR zu bekommen. Aber warum dann ein MMO spielen?


----------



## siberian (3. Januar 2009)

Lvl 8 Spieler im T2 Szenario. Finde es sollte nicht möglich sein, höherstufigen Szenarien beizutreten. Dann muss man halt laufen wenn man in einem höherstufigen Gebiet levelt.


----------



## Nevad (3. Januar 2009)

Soweit finde ich das Spiel sehr gut bis gut. Das einzige was mir extrem den Spielspaß verdirbt,ist das PvE im RvRgebiet. Soll heißen: "BOs und Keeps sind wichtiger als Ordnung klatschen..." Das kann es doch nicht sein in einem PvP basiertem Spiel. Ein Zerg Ordnung läuft am BO vorbei -> "Angreifen? Nein,das kommt uns garnicht erst in den Sinn,lieber auf die mickrigen 500 Pünktchen hier warten und hoffen,dass die unsere Burg einnehmen,damit wir sie danach wiederholen können,das gibt ja schliesslich mehr RP als zu deffen." Das ist doch vollkommender Schwachsinn, 1. Wieso lässt man den Gegner ein Keep?! 2. Gibt es für die RPgeilen beim deffen ca. das 3-4 fache bei einem guten Def, an RP und Influence. 
Das Spiel ist gut,die Spieler nicht.

Edit: 
An den Herren,der so geil auf Healrp im Szenario ist: Ich glaub du bist echt im falschen Spiel,spielst du für RP oder für den Spielspaß an sich?!


----------



## Imzane (3. Januar 2009)

Was mich am meisten aufregt ist momentan die Metalität der Spieler im T4. BO's tauschen, den Gegner vermeiden und Burgen ohne oder mit schwacher Gegenwehr einnehmen ist nicht was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Plus das leveln dauert mir viel zu lange. Ich bin derzeit mit meinem Schwertmeister auf r35 und es will einfach nicht mehr weiter steigen. Ich bekomm für ein SZ, wenn wir gewinnen 15-17k EXP. Wenn ich 8 Mobs lege bekomm ich gleich viel. Ich hab aber keinen großen Bock auf PvE in einem reinen PVP Spiel, da kann ich auch HDRO spielen. 

Ich weiß, der Weg ist das Ziel aber mein Weg war sehr lang, ich hab so ziemlich jeden Klasse im Spiel bis um rank ~20 herum gespielt, und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, aber irgendwie hundert mal hintereinander Tor Anroc bzw. Schlangenpassage zu machen nervt dann irgendwann doch. 

Leider haben auch all meine Freunde aufgehört zu spielen und alleine fehlt es mir an Motivation mich einzuloggen ohne wirklich zu merken wie sich der EXP Balken nach rechts schleicht. 

Und zu guter letzt ist der Endcontent im Spiel nicht wirklich möglich, da die Server ja immer abschmieren wenn man nahe der feindlichen Stadt ist. 

Ich hatte viel Spaß mit WAR, bereue meinen Kauf absolut nicht aber leider ist WAR doch nicht das Spiel für mich. Ich kauf mir heute AOC und werd mal gemütlich richtung 80 schlendern und die schöne Grafik genießen. Vielleicht schau ich mal in ein paar Monaten wieder mal bei WAR vorbei.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Dann gib doch mal bescheid, wie sich Aoc inzwischen spielt. Hab das Spiel auch noch daheim liegen, vielleicht schau ich auch mal wieder nen Monat rein.


----------



## Imzane (3. Januar 2009)

Mach ich gerne, ich schreib dir eine PM. 

Ich hab viel gutes über den jetzigen Zustand von AOC gelesen, mal sehn, ich freu mich schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Jo, mach das bitte


----------



## Malachin (3. Januar 2009)

Was mich immo am meisten aufregt ist die Tatsache das mich das lvln ankotzt. Aber sowas von.
Ich habs bisher in jedem mmorpg welches ich gespielt habe geschafft mal den Endlevel zu erreichen...okay, abgesehen von Everquest 2 ;o) .
Teilweise mehrere Chars auf Endlevel gebracht...aber das lvln in War ist einfach nur ne Qual für mich. Inzwischen ist mein BO lvl 37 und ich hab nicht die geringste Motivation überhaupt noch einzuloggen, so gar nicht ! . Ich mach beides gern, RvR und PvE. Vielleicht bin ich auch einer von denen die gedacht habe das es evtl in kleinen Teilen ein DAoC2 wird, das hab ich über Jahre gezockt. Selbst im pisseligen WoW hab ich mehrere Chars gelevelt und auch im PvP ( ja steinigt mich ) gespielt. Aber in War komm ich einfach nicht vom Fleck oder hab zumindest das Gefühl.
Das ist es, was Ich grade denke <summ> ;O)


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (3. Januar 2009)

Jau das leveln nervt ziemlich, geht relativ langsam von statten und ohne PvE hat man praktisch gar keine Chance darauf. RvR sollte wesentlich mehr EP bringen, vieeel mehr, Questgeber für die Killquests gern in den Burgen stationieren. Weiterhin sollte auch daran geschraubt werden das allein leveln nicht schneller geht als Gruppe leveln. Kann ja nicht sein das jeder die Gruppen vermeidet nur weils halbes bis gar keine EP mehr von den Mobs gibt, soll doch jeder ganz normal viel EP bekommen wie solo, mit Gruppe gehts schneller. Das würde das Gruppenspiel wieder fördern, aktuell ist PvE eine absolute Solotour.


----------



## Imzane (3. Januar 2009)

Ich stimme den beiden Postern vor mir zu 100% zu. RvR und SC EXP sollten in T3 verdoppelt und in T4 verdreifacht werden.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Ich stimme den beiden Postern vor mir zu 100% zu. RvR und SC EXP sollten in T3 verdoppelt und in T4 verdreifacht werden.


Bin eher nur für die RvR XP, sonst hängen wieder alle nur im Scenario rum, und das ist nicht das wahre.


----------



## Dreonidas (4. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder typisch Mensch.  Erst meckern alle dass ein Szenario im Vergleich zu ORvR zu lukrativ sei und jetzt die EXP in SZ's erhöhen, tze tze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um zum Thema im ORvR Burgenstaffellauf, da kann ich nur meine Erfahrung auf Hergig wiedergeben und das es dort als ich gespielt habe noch nie so zu ging. Um jede Burg wurde bis zum bitteren Ende gekämpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es wurde gedefft und angegriffen, hier versucht jede Fraktion endlich in die Hauptstadt zu kommen. (Bestimmt gibt es auch bei uns Schwarze Schafe die Burgenstaffellauf betreiben, aber hej ich hatte zum Glück meinen Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Leider gelingt das meist wegen der Performance nicht, ich sag nur Zonencrash...

Also bitte bitte bitte nicht die EXP in Sz's erhöhen, dass wäre de Todesstoss fürs ORvR!


----------



## Klafki (4. Januar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> ...
> Lasst doch das Spiel bitte Spiel bleiben und macht nicht, wie bei WOW, durch akribische Tabellenkalkulationen und "Pläne zum Speedleveln von 1-40 in 2 Minuten" daraus eine Wissenschaft. Diese Fastleveler um jeden Preis sind es nämlich in meinen Augen, die das Spiel kaputtmachen, nicht der Gelegenheitszocker, der anfangs einfach noch ein bisserl (Hilfe) braucht, um sich in die neue Welt und die Karriere eingelebt zu haben.


finde diesen passus sehr gut, und so kann man auch dieses gruppenjoinen in sz verstehen. 

für mich ist es ein mmorpg, indem man zusammen spielt, daher auch MM bei ORGP. alle anderen spieler, die zuzweit in eine gruppe gehen, können entweder wow arena spielen, oder offline über hamachi. denn dieses ist sinnentfremdent. 
in dem fall is die frage angebracht, was es bringt am ende der rr kette zu landen. denn der ruf bringt ohne einen stadt raid nichts, und dieser is ja bekanntlich nicht möglich. zumindest is ebend wiedermal in schlund der server abgekackt.


dieses problem kann man so beheben, indem man in schlangenpassage zb 2gruppen offen hat. sollte man wechseln wollen, aufgrund von gildengruppe, gibt es eine leere gruppe, in der man wechseln kann, bzw den platz frei machen möchte um zu tauschen. in dieser gibt es keine ep oder rr. sie dient lediglich als pufferzone.
das wäre die einfachste methode.



jedoch muss man den threattitel dem eingangspost anpassen, denn für mich hat das hier eine jammerkasten mentalität. 
jeder postet sein momentanes problem. 

somit sage ich mal, das es mich stört, und zwar seit 1,5jahren, das mc donald seinen chickenburger, einfach von 1euro auf 1,30 erhöht hat, und es hat keinen gestört, bzw da hört man ncihts von heidi klum von wegen alles 1euro


----------



## abtar (4. Januar 2009)

*Die RITTER AUS LEIDENSCHAFT / Ordnung Averland sind einstimming überein gekommen diese Art von SZ Spiel nicht mehr zu tolerieren und gehen nun massiv mit den uns vorhandenen Mitteln dagegen vor!


Ab sofort führen wir eine öffentlich anzusehene Blacklist von Spielern dieser Art in unserem Forum. Dies soll keine Hexenjagd werden aber ab sofort werden die Spieler die darin stehen in keinen Raid mehr von uns mitgenommen.

Auch wenn jetzt einige sagen damit schadet ihr eurem eigenen Reich...dies ziehn wir solange durch bis derjenige wieder "normal" spielt.

Leider ist das die einzige aktive Möglichkeit die wir besitzen um diese Unart zu spielen Herr zu werden.

Ich danke für euer Verständnis


http://ral.de.tt*


----------



## Canossaa (4. Januar 2009)

oha lvl 13 zergergilde ruft zum aufstand xD

btw: link geht irgendwie net =(


----------



## Flexaroni (4. Januar 2009)

damn, jetz wirds finster


----------



## Clashmaniac (4. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid ja voll knuffig.

Grüße von Inzane / Averland.

achja.. bitte gröööößer


Achja, pissig heute. Durch taktisches raiden der ally bis zum schlund gekommen, server crash, server crash, server crash.
Aber chaos kreuz und quer durch die gegend in t3 und t4 geprügelt zu haben is natürlich auch ok.
Zu sehen das sie trotz enormen massen es nicht gebacken bekommen logs zu verhindern, auch als man dann in notwehr im t3 seine 40er auspackt, hervorragend.

auch wenns morgen wieder alles chaos is.. Ich binja gerne in der minderheit.


----------



## jasmindeluxw (4. Januar 2009)

Canossaa schrieb:


> oha lvl 13 zergergilde ruft zum aufstand xD
> 
> btw: link geht irgendwie net =(




naja ich bin zwar kein ritter aber man sollte beachten das die lvl 13 geschafft haben in net mal nen monat..da gibts hier andere gilden die gibts schon 2 monate länger mit 100 membern und sind net mal soweit....

bzw... ich frau was issen ein zerg? ich kenn nur zwerge *grins


und zum threat selbst..ich persönlich finds klasse das endlich mal einer was tut dagegen...wenn die ritter bisher zum raid aufgerufen haben (war 2 x mit meiner gilde dabei) wars ein durchdachter plan und fast immer mit erfolg gekrönt..mag vielleicht daran liegen das die jungs da reichlich über 30 jahre alt sind lach


----------



## abtar (4. Januar 2009)

Mir war klar das solche Arten von Kommentar hier auftreten...diese Ankündigung diente lediglich zur Vorwarnung warum wir dann bestimmte Leute nicht mehr auf einen Raid mitnehmen bzw. diese aus dem >KT schmeissen....

auf der einen Seite sagt jeder hier das sie es scheisse finden aber wenn mal jemand was dagegen unternimmt wirds ins lächerliche gezogen....aber wir werden sehn obs net auch ein paar erwachsene und reife spieler gibt die das verstehn


----------



## Sheyla01 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein bissel gelesen hier aber nicht alles, deshalb weiss nicht, obs schon mal bemängelt wurde:

Erst mal zu mir, auch ich habe lange Erfahrung im Rollenspiel. Angefangen hab ich mit The4coming , danach DAoC, 1 jahr WoW, danach wieder DAoC, ein paar Monate Age of Conan...habe einen 80er gemacht, schönes spiel, tolle Grafik, wahnsinnig gute Animationen, leider kein Endgame als ich aufhörte. 

Also hab ich eh nur auf Warhammer gewartet, mein erster Char ist ein level 40 Auserkorrener auf Hergig. Dann hab ich noch einen Twink auf Averland, aber nur lvl 23 eine Hexenkriegerin.
Zu der Hexe muss ich sagen toller Char, zu dem dem Server muss ich sagen..was soll das bitte? Wozu habt ihr ein Auktionshaus? Auf Hergig war ich normale Preise gewohnt, es ist mit klar, dass auf einem PvP Server alles etwas teurer ist, aber es ist nicht normal, dass teilweise Sachen level 10 schon für Gold angeboten werden. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten konnte ich dort nix kaufen. Ok, man gewöhnt sich dran, macht öffentliche Quest´s usw und irgendwann ab lvl 20 gehts dann.

Was mich immer wieder stört sind Verhaltensregeln, die scheinbar keiner kennt. So war ich heute mit meiner Hexerkriergerin im Feindesland unterwegs und habe 2 Zwerge gekillt, ich kille übrigens niemals beim Mobhauen, ich habe also gewartet, bis die ohne Mob waren. Oki ich hab die was geärgert und das ganze ein 2tes mal gemacht, aber da bin ich sogar gestorben, weil der Zwergenheiler mich doch überascht hat mit seinen Heilfähigkeiten. 

Ok, dann bin ich wieder ins Feindesland und bin an den beiden, die immer noch da waren vorbeigeschlichen, dann sah ich den heiler sterben an einem Held, und der andere war arg angehaun. Nun wäre der andere ein leichtes Opfer, aber nein, ich hab mit ihm den Held umgehaun.

Danach hab ich mich nett verbeugt, wollte gerade gehen und bekam als Dank einen Angriff, der Heiler war nun auch wieder da und ich war tot.
Aber all das sind Sachen mit denen ich leben kann. Manche kennen keine Fairness, sondern nur RP´s


Das Meiste, was mich stört:

Ich kam von Hergig, weil es mir auf den Zeiger ging, dass ich 90% aller Szenarien verloren habe(lvl 31-40), weil es mich nervte, dass der Sinn eines Szenarius verfälscht wird und die Flagge nicht erobert, sondern nur gehalten wird bis zur letzten Minute um die meisten RP´s zu bekommen. Also kein Kampf um eine Flagge, sondern nur Belagerung des anderen Teams!

Auf Averland hab ich nun genau das gleiche erlebt, ich habe 90% aller Szenarien verloren und der Sinn war genau der gleiche, Flagge oder Stellung halten, null Spielspass.

Ich ärger mich nicht wenn ich verliere, aber dauernd 500 zu 5x zu verlieren, ist albern.


Ich habe Fertig!


----------



## Dragoon187 (4. Januar 2009)

Mich regt´s auf das es ab Lvl40 nicht mehr nötig ist ein Szenario zu gewinnen (wenn du schön druff haust un blöd rumklobbe tust haste am Ende mehr Ruf als wenn du nur die Sz Ziele verfolgst) is klar das dann jeder lieber zergt. 
Eine Lösung dafür wären wohl Szenarien die nur für Lvl40 ausgelegt sind die nur noch Ruf und keine Erfahrung mehr geben natürlich durch erfüllen der jeweiligen Aufgaben, würde mehr Spaß machen als vorm Spawnpunkt der Gegner zu warten und zu farmen 

Jo dann nervt mich das Pac-Man System im RvR von Punkt zu Punkt reiten un aufpassen das mich kein Gegner erwischt is nicht immer so aber meistens (und bestimmt nicht auf jedem Server gleich)

*Und dann*  stört´s mich das ich nix zu tun hab sonst  also allein wenn ich online komm un grad keine Gruppe da is die RvR macht oder Szenarien aufgehen (Inis mag ich net so) also ich mein so nebenbei un jetz kommt net mit Berufe skilln Mobs klobbe is auch irgendwie sinnfrei,  ich mein da fehlt irgend ne Aufgabe wo man auch alleine was erreichen kann und sich im Spiel aufhält jo jo WaR isn Gruppen Spiel is klar aber es sollte auch was für nebenher geben.

Ach un Zonen Crashes gehn mir auch aufn Sack un nochn bißchen Flüssiger könnts inGame laufen 

glaub das wars jetzt ^^


----------



## fraetron (4. Januar 2009)

-Man sollte abschaffen das die ganze Zeit Leute in meine Sologruppen joinen und dann afk rumhängen und meine RP leechen.. für was habe ich denn Selbstbuffs um sie mit anderen zu teilen nein? 

Nein es ist ganz einfach ich spiele in einer Gruppe mit Leuten die ich kenne oder solo.


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

fraetron schrieb:


> -Man sollte abschaffen das die ganze Zeit Leute in meine Sologruppen joinen und dann afk rumhängen und meine RP leechen.. für was habe ich denn Selbstbuffs um sie mit anderen zu teilen nein?
> 
> Nein es ist ganz einfach ich spiele in einer Gruppe mit Leuten die ich kenne oder solo.



Is klar, man wird nicht Reichsrang 56 (real) oder 61 (Signatur), indem man mit den Leechern (früher: Mitspieler) teilt.


----------



## Sheyla01 (4. Januar 2009)

leechen is natürlich mist, da geb ich dir Recht.

Aber was is bitte das: ich kenne solo....ich kenne Gruppen....aber bitte was sind denn SoloGruppen??????????

Das ist ja so wie allein bleiben und trotzdem heiraten, muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## abtar (4. Januar 2009)

fraetron schrieb:


> -Man sollte abschaffen das die ganze Zeit Leute in meine Sologruppen joinen und dann afk rumhängen und meine RP leechen.. für was habe ich denn Selbstbuffs um sie mit anderen zu teilen nein?
> 
> Nein es ist ganz einfach ich spiele in einer Gruppe mit Leuten die ich kenne oder solo.




Einer dieser typischen Ausreden die ich immer wieder lese....man muss in der nähe dessesen sein wo der kampf läuft um punkte zu bekommen  wie soll dann da einer afk sein? und selbst wenn dann sagt man den anderen das geht in eine andere gruppe mit den anderen 4 und gut ist...aber komm mir doch net mit solchen faulen ausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klafki (4. Januar 2009)

Canossaa schrieb:


> oha lvl 13 zergergilde ruft zum aufstand xD
> 
> btw: link geht irgendwie net =(





			
				Clashmaniac schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja voll knuffig.
> 
> Grüße von Inzane / Averland.
> achja.. bitte gröööößer





			
				Flexaroni schrieb:
			
		

> damn, jetz wirds finster



na wenigstens seid ihr von eurem großen ross abgestiegen, und habt eure kunde an das niedere volk gerichtet.


----------



## fraetron (4. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Is klar, man wird nicht Reichsrang 56 (real) oder 61 (Signatur), indem man mit den Leechern (früher: Mitspieler) teilt.



War-europe wird nicht aktualisiert zumindest die middenlandrubrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sollte ich meine Rp mit lvl 28 "Mitspielern" teilen die in dem gesamten Szenarie 10k Schaden machen.


----------



## Vetta (4. Januar 2009)

den sologruppen "nachjoinen" is ja gut und schön, aber die sologamer können die grp ja auch ganz verlassen und so im SZ rumrennen?! da kannste ihre grp dann nich joinen, weil sie in keiner sind...


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Was mich stört ist wenn man in eine lerre gruppe verschoben wird... is mir als machinist passiert... 2 Grp die ansatzweise voll waren ich war eigendlich in grp 2 und wurde dann in grp 3 verbannt un somit als solo geflagt.

Klar wenn es für die taktik gut is aber dat hat mich schon gewundert.... wie kommt man eigendlich auf diese idee einen aus ner gruppe zu verschieben das der solo rumlaufen muss?


----------



## Solmyr62 (4. Januar 2009)

Es gibt schon in den frühen Tiers solche Schnorrer. Man merkt sich die Namen und das tun viele. Ich teile meine RP mit den Kleineren, weil ich auch mal ein Kleinerer war/bin und dann von den Großen profitiere.

Bedenkt: Die Servergemeinschaften sind nicht so groß und anonym, wie viele denken. Einen schlechten Ruf hat man sich schnell geholt und bekommt ihn kaum wieder weg. Kurzfristige Vorteile sind durch langfristige Nachteile teuer erkauft.


----------



## Clashmaniac (4. Januar 2009)

abtar schrieb:


> Mir war klar das solche Arten von Kommentar hier auftreten...diese Ankündigung diente lediglich zur Vorwarnung warum wir dann bestimmte Leute nicht mehr auf einen Raid mitnehmen bzw. diese aus dem >KT schmeissen....
> 
> auf der einen Seite sagt jeder hier das sie es scheisse finden aber wenn mal jemand was dagegen unternimmt wirds ins lächerliche gezogen....aber wir werden sehn obs net auch ein paar erwachsene und reife spieler gibt die das verstehn






Klafki schrieb:


> na wenigstens seid ihr von eurem großen ross abgestiegen, und habt eure kunde an das niedere volk gerichtet.




damn das hat rein garnix damit zutun. ihr könnt das doch gildenintern alles handhaben wie ihr wollt, ohne einen auf weltuntergangsankündigung in nem allgemeinem forum zu tun inkl. werbung für eure gilde.
Ob ich das gut oder scheisse finde isja irrelevant, ich hoffe ihr werdet glücklich mit.

und das direkt 3 leute drauf reagieren und es knuffig und witzig finden zeigt halt wie knuffig und witzig es halt.. ist.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon in den frühen Tiers solche Schnorrer. Man merkt sich die Namen und das tun viele. Ich teile meine RP mit den Kleineren, weil ich auch mal ein Kleinerer war/bin und dann von den Großen profitiere.
> 
> Bedenkt: Die Servergemeinschaften sind nicht so groß und anonym, wie viele denken. Einen schlechten Ruf hat man sich schnell geholt und bekommt ihn kaum wieder weg. Kurzfristige Vorteile sind durch langfristige Nachteile teuer erkauft.



Meist bekommt man das auf irgendeine art und weise wieder... aber die wo nur schnorren kommen zu gar nix...

Die lernen dann noch net ma die richtige spielweise mit ner gruppe un flamen rum weil alle keinen plan haben...


----------



## abtar (5. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> damn das hat rein garnix damit zutun. ihr könnt das doch gildenintern alles handhaben wie ihr wollt, ohne einen auf weltuntergangsankündigung in nem allgemeinem forum zu tun inkl. werbung für eure gilde.
> Ob ich das gut oder scheisse finde isja irrelevant, ich hoffe ihr werdet glücklich mit.
> 
> und das direkt 3 leute drauf reagieren und es knuffig und witzig finden zeigt halt wie knuffig und witzig es halt.. ist.




Das hat überhaupt nix mit werbung zu tun(und wenn dann eine werbung für die sache ansich , denn wenn viele gilden es so handhalten würden diese chars auch damit aufhören weil sie später wirklich völlig allein dastehen)  und wir halten das auch gildenintern aber bevor mich jemand anflamt wieso er auf nem kt geschmissen wurde und ich mir nen antwort makro mache verweise ich ihn hierhin


----------



## Evereve (5. Januar 2009)

Was mich zur Zeit tierisch nervt :
Random SZs sind größtenteils zum Kotzen, zumindest auf meinem Server. Bringt man das vor, kommt das Gegenargument, man soll sich halt eine Gilde suchen und zusammen SZs machen. 
Ich hab etwas später mit Warhammer angefangen und bin zZ im T3 unterwegs. Ich hab auch eine sehr nette Gilde gefunden die mich bei Quests usw unterstützt, aber der Großteil ist eben schon 40 und kann gar keine SZs mit mir machen. 
Random SZs sind langsam so der Horror und ich bin bald jedes Mal froh, wenns vorbei ist. Man trifft immer wieder die gleichen Leute, die sich in einzelne Gruppen verziehen und jegliche Kontaktaufnahme zu anderen Gruppenmitgliedern verweigern. Da ich am besten über Gruppenheals heilen kann, ist es für mich besonders toll in einer Dreimanngruppe zu sitzen während andere sich einzeln verteilen. Aktionen wie solche Leute nicht heilen ziehen auch nicht mehr, da diese das längst mitbekommen haben und sich ständig Flaggen und ähnliches schnappen, sodass man sie heilen MUSS. 
Dann widerum gibts die notorischen Flamer, die sofort anfangen alles und jeden anzumachen, sobald die eigene Fraktion mit ein paar Punkten in Rückstand fällt. Andere springen allein in eine 10 Manngruppe der Gegner, fallen instant um und beschweren sich über mangelnde Heilung. So fällt dann gleich mal die halbe Gruppe wegen Flamen und Solospielen weg und die restlichen 5 Mann versuchen zu spielen. 

Am Donnerstag hatte ich einen herrlich deprimierenden Tag, an dem ich insgesamt 13 Szs gespielt und allesamt verloren hab. Zum Teil mit einer Hand voll Punkten gegen 500. 
Dass man auch verlieren muss ist vollkommen klar, aber wenn man nen ganzen Tag nur noch wegen mangelndem Zusammenspiel verliert, nervts einfach nur noch.


----------



## Canossaa (5. Januar 2009)

also ich denke das auf diese prangeraktion nicht viele weitere gilden, wenn überhaupt eine,  aufspringen wird. Sry wenn ichs so sage aber diese aktion ist dumm. 
Es gibt nun mal spieler die dieses spiel nach leistung spielen und schnell rufrang etc lvln wollen. 
Diese spieler zahlen genauso ihr geld für das spiel wie ihr und haben ein anrecht darauf es so zu spielen wie SIE wollen und nicht wie IHR es wollt. 
JEDER sollte das spiel so spielen wie es ihm spaß macht sei es mit gilde, ohne gilde, solo, nur im duo, nur pve, nur pvp warhammer is ja da sehr breit gefächert. 
Aber ich kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen das hier mit mittelalterlichen prangeraktionen spieler dazu gezwungen werden ihr geld für ein spiel zu verprassen das sie nicht so spielen können wie sie es wollen, auch wenn es ein MMO ist wo gruppenspiel vom gameplay her vorgesehen ist ==> KEINER kann dazu gezwungen werden !

zu der aktion: Kann es sein das in eurer liste noch gar kein spieler steht ? wenns so sein sollte kann die situation ja nicht so dramatisch sein ;>


----------



## zadros (5. Januar 2009)

Bei uns werden soloisten in interne Listen aufgenommen und aus unseren ORvR Kriegstruppen verbannt, da wir dort keine Spieler haben wollen, die mit Gruppenspiel nix am Hut haben.
Ansonsten kann jeder machen was er will..


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Bei uns werden soloisten in interne Listen aufgenommen und aus unseren ORvR Kriegstruppen verbannt, da wir dort keine Spieler haben wollen, die mit Gruppenspiel nix am Hut haben.
> Ansonsten kann jeder machen was er will..



Sollten Leute, die in Szenarien solo gehen, nicht per definitionem auch im Open solo gehen? Oder ist das dann schlagartig komplett anders und die doofen Randoms sind keine doofen Randoms mehr?


----------



## abtar (5. Januar 2009)

Canossaa schrieb:


> also ich denke das auf diese prangeraktion nicht viele weitere gilden, wenn überhaupt eine,  aufspringen wird. Sry wenn ichs so sage aber diese aktion ist dumm.
> Es gibt nun mal spieler die dieses spiel nach leistung spielen und schnell rufrang etc lvln wollen.
> Diese spieler zahlen genauso ihr geld für das spiel wie ihr und haben ein anrecht darauf es so zu spielen wie SIE wollen und nicht wie IHR es wollt.
> JEDER sollte das spiel so spielen wie es ihm spaß macht sei es mit gilde, ohne gilde, solo, nur im duo, nur pve, nur pvp warhammer is ja da sehr breit gefächert.
> ...




Punkt 1 haben sich schon sehr viele Gilden gemeldet die das ganze unterstützen...hätte mich auch wirklich gewundert wenn sowas in der mehrheit toleriert wird

Und Canossa wir schreiben keinem Menschen vor wie er zu spielen hat...aber wir ziehen unsere Konsequenzen daraus und sagen uns wenn du im SZ allein spielen kannst dann brauchst du uns auch nicht im open rvr..ich weiss beim besten willen nicht was an der aktion dumm sein soll......und falls du die blacklist meinst....die ist dafür da das die spieler nachsehen können warum sie net mehr mitgenommen werden.

ich wie du schon sagtest es kann mich auch keiner zwingen solche spieler zu tolerieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (5. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> [...]



Abgesehen davon, dass ich deine Fragen nicht verstehe und nicht weiss was das nun mit Randoms zu tun hat, da wir auch 1,2 Allymitglieder von unseren WB's ausschließen, sollen alle, die sich im Szenario nicht der Gemeinschaft zugehörig fühlen, egal ob random oder was weiss ich, auch im ORvR solo(bzw. nicht bei uns) bleiben, denn darauf können und wollen wir verzichten.

Randoms werden übrigends von uns gern in Gruppen geladen und ins Teamspeak und zack hat man ne volle 6er Gruppe die erst gimp und dann richtig klasse ist...

Wenn die Leute in SZ's Solo rum rennen wollen dürfen Sie das gern tun nur kommen Sie dann nicht mehr in den Tribunalzerg.


----------



## Canossaa (5. Januar 2009)

@ abtar: welche gilden haben sich denn gemeldet ? oder wird das nicht public gemacht ?^^ zu der blacklist war meine frage ob man die spieler nicht dort sehn müsste die blacklisted sind


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich deine Fragen nicht verstehe



Warum dann antworten wenn du die Frage nicht verstehst? Ergibt keinen Sinn.

Ich hab gesagt Pseudo-Elitisten, die in Szenarien solo gehen, sollten auch im Open keine Gruppe brauchen... und tauchen dann plötzlich doch immer wieder in WBs auf.


----------



## zadros (5. Januar 2009)

Weil ich dachte es wäre eine Frage und keine rhetorische Frage mit ironischem Unterton, verzeih mir bitte.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Mich regt´s auf das es ab Lvl40 nicht mehr nötig ist ein Szenario zu gewinnen (wenn du schön druff haust un blöd rumklobbe tust haste am Ende mehr Ruf als wenn du nur die Sz Ziele verfolgst) is klar das dann jeder lieber zergt.



Da war es schon wieder. Punkte, Punkte und nochmal Punkte. Viel zu viel Leute machen einfach das, was die meisten Punkte gibt. Egal, ob das eigentliche Spiel dann noch Spass macht oder überhaupt noch einen Sinn ergibt, hauptsache es gibt am meisten Punkte.

Wenn ein leeres Keep mehr abwirft, als ein volles, dann holt man das leere. Bringt es in einem Szenario mehr, gegen die Gruppe zu arbeiten, dann macht man das auch. Oder hilft es, die eigentlichen Ziele zu ignorieren und planlos rumzuzergen, dann macht man halt das. Ob das eigentliche Spiel dabei auf der Strecke bleibt ist ja wurst.

Mich würde mal ein Experiment interessieren. Goa sollte mal einführen, daß der Spieler die meisten Punkte generiert, während er off ist. Wahrscheinlich rennen dann auf jedem Server nur noch 50 Mann umher, die das Spiel wirklich zocken wollen und sich zwar auch über Punkte und Items freuen, dabei das eigentliche Spiel aber weiterhin im Vordergrund bleibt.


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Experiment interessieren. Goa sollte mal einführen, daß der Spieler die meisten Punkte generiert, während er off ist. Wahrscheinlich rennen dann auf jedem Server nur noch 50 Mann umher, die das Spiel wirklich zocken wollen und sich zwar auch über Punkte und Items freuen, dabei das eigentliche Spiel aber weiterhin im Vordergrund bleibt.



Interessanter Gedanke... und ich glaube sogar du hast Recht. Solange es ne Seite geben würde, auf der man die INGAME-ERFOLGE nachlesen kann und das ganze begrenzt wäre auf, sagen wir, drei Wochen. Am Stück. Natürlich läuft das Abo weiter.


----------



## abtar (5. Januar 2009)

Canossaa schrieb:


> @ abtar: welche gilden haben sich denn gemeldet ? oder wird das nicht public gemacht ?^^ zu der blacklist war meine frage ob man die spieler nicht dort sehn müsste die blacklisted sind




ein paar hast du schon hier heraus lesen können den rest alles aufzuzählen ist mir zu müssig....warum hast du angst keinen platz mehr zu bekommen?L Ne im ernst...müssig über das thema zu streiten....normaler menschenverstand sagt einem das man sowas net tolerieren kann....

erst gestern wieder ein heiler lvl 40 allein in gruppe......haut überall wahrlos sein dot drauf ob derjenige es grad brauchte oder net...aber die wirklich sterbenden null healung....SZ zuende....3740 RR für den heiler solo der rest lag net mal über 1000 RR....

aber das beste....48.000 exp für den LvL 40! heiler...der rest net mal 6000.....und genau da fängts an bei mir zu kribbeln....statt dem nachwuchs die exp zu teilen geht man solo los und kassiert exp wo man keine mehr brauch....

und solche leute brauchen wir dann einfach net mehr in einem raid....basta


----------



## Canossaa (5. Januar 2009)

nein angst habe ich nicht keine sorge ;D bin in einer gilde wo ich auf andre so gut wie garnich angewiesen bin ^^ aber das sei mal dahingestellt. 
Ich würde nur gerne wissen welche leute ich dann halt auch nicht heilen sollte im sz ;> . 
Und zu deinem beispiel du meintest sicherlich hot nicht dot und dazu kann ich sagen ich hotte nich einfach alles sondern benutze meinen single heal da ich darauf geskillt bin also keine sorge das mein heal nur "leecht" er bringt auch was =)womit ich übrigens im exp durchschnitt jedes mal ca 5-10 k unter allen anderen liege, nur der ruf ist halt höher also stehle ich nix und streiten will ich nicht du hast deine meinung ich meine und daran ändert sich wohl auch nix =)


----------



## Dewa (5. Januar 2009)

Mich regen Mitspieler auch auf die alleine rumrennen und mich dann anflüstern, um sich bedanken das ich sie nicht geheilt und/oder gerezzed habe. 

Kleines Beispiel eine Sigmapriesterin im oRvR. Habe nicht mal mitbekommen das die da war, hatte genug damit zu tun meine Gruppe am Leben zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> danke für KEIN heal und auch KEIN rezz :/
> und mit dem chat-system kannste wahrscheinlich genausoviel anfangen, wie mit deinem char
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immerhin hat die/der es somit geschafft die/der erste auf meiner Ignore-Liste zu werden - gibt das eigentlich auch Ruf Einfluss oder einen schönen Titel, also erste auf einer Ignore-Liste zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (5. Januar 2009)

Bugged Wachen im T1-nordland Kriegslager regen auf. Die Destros spazieren da rein, wie sie gerade lustig sind. Wenn die 16er Herowachen mal zum Schwert greifen, wenn ein heroischer 21er Destro direkt vor ihnen Ordler zerlegt, dann haben die sich bestimmt gut Mut angetrunken.


----------



## Ohties (6. Januar 2009)

im moment regt mich am meisten auf, dass w.a.r. ziemlich weichgespült ist. 
hatte vorher nie viel mit warhammer an sich zu tun und habe mich die letzten tage ein bischen schlau gemacht (weil ja auch rp-server und dann mal bissl mit hintergrund zum eisenbrecher und so). und was ich da so in bezug auf warhammer gefunden hab ist viel düsterer, brutaler, willkürlicher und chaotischer als das hier. da musste wohl auf teufel komm raus die 12er wertung her.

im prinzip regt es mich wohl v.a. deshalb so auf, weil ich es lieber viel düsterer, brutaler, willkürlicher und chaotischer hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (6. Januar 2009)

> Was einen im Moment am meisten aufregt



Das ständig die Rede davon ist das Order in Unterzahl ist und ja viele Leute zu ihnen kommen sollen obwohl die ~8 von 10 Szenarien gewinnen und in letzter Zeit die Burgen im T2/T3 die meiste Zeit über blau sind.
Dann regt mich noch auf das ich an DoTs verrecke während neben mir ein Jünger gemütlich nen Kaffee trinkt. Spiele selbst einen Jünger (zZ 21) und wenn ich seh das irgendeiner im PvE auf die Mütze bekommt dann heil ich ihn und renn nicht vorbei. In Szenarien Heil ich eh nur und pass auf die Schamies/Zeloten auf.


----------



## ElricM (6. Januar 2009)

Ständiges Bugusing von allen Fraktionen, ich bekomms halt vor allem von Destros mit aber scheinen auch genug auf der Orderseite zu sein wenn man so die Foren liest. Und das Mythic nur viel zu wenig dagegen unternimmt. 
Burgen betreten über nicht vorgesehene Wege. Leute in Kriegslagern ganken weil Wachen nicht funktionieren, die Liste lässt sich endlos weiterführen.


----------



## R0kk0 (6. Januar 2009)

ElricM schrieb:


> Ständiges Bugusing von allen Fraktionen, ich bekomms halt vor allem von Destros mit aber scheinen auch genug auf der Orderseite zu sein wenn man so die Foren liest. Und das Mythic nur viel zu wenig dagegen unternimmt.
> Burgen betreten über nicht vorgesehene Wege. Leute in Kriegslagern ganken weil Wachen nicht funktionieren, die Liste lässt sich endlos weiterführen.




jo dann sach mal an was noch?

rok


----------



## ElricM (6. Januar 2009)

R0kk0 schrieb:


> jo dann sach mal an was noch?
> 
> rok


Leute die mit Speedhacks und Immunitätshacks rumrennen. Petcaster die Ihre Pets durch Mauern casten lassen oder auf Mauern schicken. Kriegstrupps die bei Zonenresets in der Burg schon warten um den Burgherrn gleich wieder zu töten und so die Burg einzunehmen. 
Usw und so fort.


----------



## R0kk0 (6. Januar 2009)

ElricM schrieb:


> Leute die mit Speedhacks und Immunitätshacks rumrennen. Petcaster die Ihre Pets durch Mauern casten lassen oder auf Mauern schicken. Kriegstrupps die bei Zonenresets in der Burg schon warten um den Burgherrn gleich wieder zu töten und so die Burg einzunehmen.
> Usw und so fort.



hacks sind keine bugs sondern hacks.

 der rest is echt arm, besonders das bei den resets, bei den pets durch de mauern kanns schon mal passieren das man wem in target hat und das pet angreifft.

bei nem zonereset sollten alle ins wc geportet werden wenns ned anders geht, bei den crashes is ja auch so^^

rok


----------



## Lurka (6. Januar 2009)

fraetron schrieb:


> War-europe wird nicht aktualisiert zumindest die middenlandrubrik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich frag mich grad ganz ernst warum Du überhaupt ein MMO spielst, ehrlich.


----------



## Naridian (6. Januar 2009)

kann von mir behaupten das ich eine einigermaßen ordentliche spielerin bin. mache keine sologänge in szenarien, schütze die heiler und töte die gegnerischen heiler (hexenkriegerin). auch wenn es meißt so ist, das ich mit einer der einzigsten bin die das regelmäßig versuchen. schütze sogar die heiler die mich vor sich /neben sich sterben lassen x fach ohne das ich jeh eine heilung von ihnen gesehen hätte. und wenn ich heiler spiele, heile ich jeden ob er nun solo ist oder nicht. weils nunmal mein job ist, und ich mich freue wenn ich auch diesen am leben halten kann. 

was aber egal ist, da das eine selbstverständlichkeit sein sollte. wie es hier schon oft gesagt wurde ist WAR ein teamspiel. wer nicht in einem team ist, kann auch nicht die vorteile eines teams nutzen. bin übrigens der meinung das das dabei auch keine rolle spielen sollte ob das nun random spieler sind oder sonst was. einen gewissen sinn wie man mit einer gruppe umzugehn hat sollte man schon mitbringen. es ist mir ziemlich egal,  ob es sologänger in szenarien gibt, denn man muss zum glück sagen,  das sich das noch in grenzen hält. man kann von keiner mehrheit sprechen. wen interessiert es also,  ob einer dabei ist der das spiel nicht verstanden hat. 

was das open rvr angeht muss ich ganz klar sagen - klar, sicher ist es nice ne riesen schlacht zu haben WENN die seiten einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind. mir kann keiner erzählen das es unheimlich viel spaß macht,  sich wieder,  und wieder,  und wieder komplett abfarmen zu lassen. was nicht heißen soll das man es nicht probieren kann. gibt auch oft genug situationen wo man trotz unterzahl eine gute chance hat. sicher geht es in dem spiel nicht nur um ruf oder besonders schnelles leveln. aber es ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig. wenn es so unwichtig wäre könnten wir uns auch alle mit level 1 treffen und tagelang zusammen fröhlich rumhopsen. 

jeder der gerne mmo´s spielt hat natürlich auch irgendwann das ziel,  das maximallevel zu erreichen und überhaupt alles gesehn und getan zu haben. kann nicht nachvollziehen das hier leute pipi in den augen haben,  nur weil es welche gibt die gerne viel ruf bekommen. wenn es dabei auf die kosten anderer geht ist das nicht in ordnung. aber selbst wenn ihr hier jetzt einen tobsuchtsanfall bekommt könntet ihr es nicht ändern. spielt doch so wie es euch gefällt, und wenn was nicht passt, wird es passend gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptChicken (7. Januar 2009)

Dass es einen Transfer von Egrimm nach Huss gibt.

Auf Egrimm habe ich 2 hohe Chaoten die ich auf dem sterbenden (naja, war eh schon halbtot) Server lassen darf weil ich auf dem Zielserver meine ganzen Ordis habe.

Ganz große Klasse 

War nur froh, dass ich nur über Prepaid Karten gespielt habe und mir den ganzen Stress mit "Abbuchungen trotz Kündigung" nicht antun musste.

Warhammer ist ein geniales Spiel, keine Frage. Nur wurden mMn 3 zu große Böcke geschossen:

- Releasetermin kurz vor WOTLK
- Server hochziehen ohne Grenzen (kurz nach dem Release)
- Imageverlust höher bewerten als Spielerverlust und dadurch zu zaghafte, verspätete Versuche die Spieler auf weniger Servern zusammenzuführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung. Solche Leute machen das Spiel kaputt. Würde es nach mir gehen -> ban wegen Egoismus, Teamunfähigkeit und willkürlichem zerstören eines ansonten eigentlich schönen Spielerlebnisses zu Zwecken der Selbstbereicherung.



Wenn es als Ausgleich auch einen Ban für Unfähigkeit und Lernresistenz gibt bin ich dafür.

Wenn ich mehr Leistung erbringe in einem SZ als andere steht mir nunmal mehr zu, und mehr gibts dazu einfach nicht zu sagen.


----------



## heretik (7. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehr Leistung erbringe in einem SZ als andere steht mir nunmal mehr zu, und mehr gibts dazu einfach nicht zu sagen.



Wer ständig das Gefühl hat, in nem Szenario der einzige zu sein, der "Leistung erbringt", sollte eventuell das Spiel oder den Server wechseln. Oder einfach mal den Kopf aus dem Arsch nehmen.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wer ständig das Gefühl hat, in nem Szenario der einzige zu sein, der "Leistung erbringt", sollte eventuell das Spiel oder den Server wechseln. Oder einfach mal den Kopf aus dem Arsch nehmen.




und wer unfähig ist, zwischen "mehr Leistung" und dem Anspruch auf alleinige Leistung zu differenzieren sollte wohl wieder zurück auf die Baumschule woher er gekommen ist...


----------



## heretik (7. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> und wer unfähig ist, zwischen "mehr Leistung" und dem Anspruch auf alleinige Leistung zu differenzieren sollte wohl wieder zurück auf die Baumschule woher er gekommen ist...



Dann schlüssel mir doch bitte mal auf, inwiefern man in nem Szenario "mehr Leistung" erbringen kann als der Rest, in Gruppe dafür aber nicht entlohnt wird.


----------



## KleineFlamme (7. Januar 2009)

Nun hat GOA die Probleme offiziell eingestanden, dies ist ein gutes Zeichen und bedeutet, dass dieser Thread vielleicht bald geschlossen werden kann, da dann niemand mehr was zu meckern hat. 

Hoffentlich machen die von GOA jetzt nicht nur einen auf Reumütig, sondern arbeiten mal nach ihrem scheinbaren "mehrmonatigen Karibikurlaub" nun auch mal etwas. Dann ist es wieder alles gut bei WAR und ich bin für /close.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abtar (8. Januar 2009)

Auch mir wurde mitgeteilt das an dieser Sache gearbeitet wird und es wurde gedankt das ich mich überhaupt dieses Themas angenommen habe da dies so nie vorgesehen war.

Ein szenario sollte als teamplay gedacht sein in der es darum geht die eigentliche aufgabe zu bewältigen. daher denke ich das es dann abhilfe schaffen wird wenn die kills noch weniger rr und exp ergibt als bisher und die endbelohnung bei sieg entsprechend höher ausfällt..

dies hätte zur folge, das die eigentliche aufgabe und der sieg im sz wieder in den vordergrund rückt und damit haben auch die solospieler ihr dasein vertan denn auch sie müssen dann einsehen das sie nur ins gruppe wirklich nützlich für dn sieg sein können


----------



## Thurgom (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wer ständig das Gefühl hat, in nem Szenario der einzige zu sein, der "Leistung erbringt", sollte eventuell das Spiel oder den Server wechseln. Oder einfach mal den Kopf aus dem Arsch nehmen.



Hat er irgendwo geschrieben, dass er der "einzige" ist ??

Wenn ich manchmal in einem SC bin, in dem mal wieder die Heiler ihren Job verfehlen, die Hexen auf Tanks einprügeln, die Tanks denken sie wären unsterblich und könnten solo vorm Spawn campen, die Caster in 15Minuten 20k Schaden machen usw., dann denke ich auch, dass ich "mehr Leistung" gebracht habe, wenn ich Guard switche, meine Heiler beschütze und gegner. Caster nerve... Und in solchen Fällen sollte man auch deutlich mehr RP bekommen, wie der Rest.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Bei dem ganzen Problem hilft nur eins: Mit ner Gilden WB gepflegtes ORvR betreiben ...


----------



## Lunafire (8. Januar 2009)

Habe mich das meiste hier durchgelesen und muss auch nochmal was dazu schreiben.

Ich finde es sehr verwunderlich, dass hier sehr viele Spieler der Meinung sind sie wüssten worum es in Warhammer geht, oder was Spass ist/macht.



Warhammer hat zwar ein "grobes" Ziel, aber was jeder einzelne Spieler daraus macht endscheidet dieser selber und nicht jemand anderes.


Und was Spass ist, endscheidet auch jeder für sich selber und nicht die Breite Masse.



Es scheint sehr zur deutschen Spielermentalität zu gehöhren, anderen sagen zu müssen wie sie spielen müssen um "Spass" zu haben oder das Spiel "richtig" zu spielen.


Jeder spielt kann/darf spielen wie er mag, muss halt nur mit evtl. Konsequenzen leben die sich daraus ergeben.


----------



## Elindir (8. Januar 2009)

KleineFlamme schrieb:


> Nun hat GOA die Probleme offiziell eingestanden, dies ist ein gutes Zeichen und bedeutet, dass dieser Thread vielleicht bald geschlossen werden kann, da dann niemand mehr was zu meckern hat.
> 
> Hoffentlich machen die von GOA jetzt nicht nur einen auf Reumütig, sondern arbeiten mal nach ihrem scheinbaren "mehrmonatigen Karibikurlaub" nun auch mal etwas. Dann ist es wieder alles gut bei WAR und ich bin für /close.
> 
> ...


Nur so nebenbei, für eine Lösung des TE Problem, ist nicht GOA sondern *MYTHIC* verantwortlich!

GOA stellt die Server und die Community, alles was die Spielmechanik und so betrifft, muss Mythic machen. GOA hat zwar auch eine Qualitäts-sicherung die sich mit Ingame Sachen beschäftigt, jedoch können die auch nur ihre Vorschläge an Mythic weiterreichen.

Ich bin dafür, dass Mythic die Gruppen in Scenario Fix macht. Das Heist, man kann die Gruppen nicht verlassen. Jedoch von zb. Gruppe A nach B wechseln. Sofern in Gruppe B noch ein Platz frei ist. Somit wäre das Problem gelöst.


----------



## MarlyundMarly (8. Januar 2009)

Ich stimme dir da zu Lunafire. Aber Thurgom hat auch recht.

Ich erlebe es auch in den meißtens Scs das die Leute ihre Klassen total mies spielen sprich sie machen nicht das was sie von der Spielmechanik her machen sollten. 
Es ist schon recht nervig wenn man ein 15 min Sc mit gerade einmal 2000 xp und 100 rr verläßt.
Was den meißten wohl nicht bewusst ist, das WAR ein Teamspiel ist man wird niemals als Solomegaroxxor in den Spiel was leisten können
nur als Gruppe wird man ein Sc gewinnen können und nicht der super DD Tank der alleine in die maßen vorprescht und sich wundert wieso keiner da ist der ihn heilt.
Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das jetzt alle so spielen sollen wie die anderen es ihnen vorschreiben jeder soll zocken wie er möchte.
Aber dann bitte so das die Gruppe dadurch einen Vorteil für sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  

Naja das ist das was mich zur Zeit am meißten aufregt :-)


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

MarlyundMarly schrieb:


> [...] nicht der super DD Tank der alleine in die maßen vorprescht und sich wundert wieso keiner da ist der ihn heilt.



Oder vielleicht ist eben genau er, der der es richtig macht... Er ist als Off-Tank eben dazu da den meele assist train debuffend und mit guard auf den marauder/die hexenkriegerin/die sorc bombe eine unglaubliche unterstützung ... vielleicht macht ER alles richtig und der rest ist zu langsam/ängstlich/dumm mit zu laufen und druck auf die heiler, die eben ganz hinten stehen zu machen.

Jede Seite hat seine Sicht :-)


----------



## MarlyundMarly (8. Januar 2009)

Ja hast schon recht hab mich vieleicht falsch aus gedrückt da ich selbst mit meinem Off Tank als meißt einziger in die Gegnermaße renne und versuche die Heiler zu nerven. Weil der rest meiner Gruppe  meint auf den "unüberwindbaren Tank" (vielleicht mal nen anderen weg aussenrum oder um den Tank vorbei gehen xD) drauf hauen zu müssen der von hinten geheilt wird. 

Naja wollt nur sagen das man manchmal echt Glück haben muss mit Sc gruppen aber ansonsten macht das Spiel spass und es gibt auch ausnahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lobocop (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dann schlüssel mir doch bitte mal auf, inwiefern man in nem Szenario "mehr Leistung" erbringen kann als der Rest, in Gruppe dafür aber nicht entlohnt wird.




Kleines Beispiel, 2 Firemages einer 34 der ander 39 sind in derselben Grp im BG und der kleine 34er spielt effiezienter und der andere läuft ihm halt hinterher und macht kaum was, am Ende des Szenarios hat der 39er trotzdem mehr XP


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel, 2 Firemages einer 34 der ander 39 sind in derselben Grp im BG und der kleine 34er spielt effiezienter und der andere läuft ihm halt hinterher und macht kaum was, am Ende des Szenarios hat der 39er trotzdem mehr XP



was hält a) den 34er ab die gruppe zu wechseln , b) die gruppe zu leaven c) seinen kameraden anzuschreiben d) mit seiner ally sich den namen zu merken und ihn als nichtskönner zu brandmarken.

Leechen geht in jedem Gruppen basierten spiel. Sogar im echten Leben.


----------



## lobocop (8. Januar 2009)

auch wenn er nicht leecht sondern nur schlechter spielt isses so


----------



## HosenMatzz (8. Januar 2009)

da macht man mal ne pause und schaut sich an was sich so bewegt hat und ? müll. spiel ist noch schlechter geworden als vorher.

-fast schon unverschämt, dass ich nach 2 wöchiger abstinenz feststellen musste, dass ich mich für sc's aus gelockten zonen nicht mehr anmelden kann

-die sc's wo man sich anmelden kann sind nur aus dem entstprechenden gebiet zugänglich....

was das für mich heißt ? : das spiel funktioniert im großen immernoch nicht richtig und mir wird meine freie entscheidung genommen den aspekt zu spielen der am meisten spass macht.
leute zu etwas zu drängen damit das spielprinzip funktioniert ist einfach nur schlecht.

warum sc's mir mehr spass machen ? : weil ich da solide fps hab im gegensatz zu burg raids und ich tatsächlichen einfluss auf das geschehen habe als melee dps. --> die neuste änderung die hier im forum zu lesen ist (spielerbegrenzung bei keeps) ist ja ein schlichtes armutszeugnis für die programmierer bzw. das ganze spiel.

mein tip an allle bei denen die fps immernoch scheiße sind : neuen rechner kaufen oder aufhören, weil die engine das einfach nicht hergibt !
wobei das echt ein hammer ist .... ich überlege mir doch kein spielprinzip und versuche es mit einer game engine durchzuziehen die üüüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht geeignet ist. dilletantisch !

-immernoch etliche animations bugs


alle hoffnungen haben sich nicht bestätigt... leider .

daher bb WAR


----------



## Clashmaniac (8. Januar 2009)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> da macht man mal ne pause und schaut sich an was sich so bewegt hat und ? müll. spiel ist noch schlechter geworden als vorher.
> 
> -fast schon unverschämt, dass ich nach 2 wöchiger abstinenz feststellen musste, dass ich mich für sc's aus gelockten zonen nicht mehr anmelden kann
> 
> ...



2 mal mitgeteilt. Wow. Tschüss.

Ps: das mit den Sc´s ist sinnvoll, mit der Engine haste recht aber wir hoffen ja auf besserung, und da es bei mir nicht so abgefickt laeuft trotz das ich aufm lappi spiele, gehts. Und es macht trotz dieser Lücken halt nen heiden spass. Dir anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Bin ma gespannt ob er noch mehr bringt


----------



## Mondaine (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe WAR in der Closed & Open Beta gespielt und bei Release noch den Freimonat ertragen, resultat war ein Witch Elf auf lvl 34 , Sorc 24.

Aufgehört hatte ich aus diversen Gründen, um einige zu nennen : 

 -> Sehr schlechte Performance, und dies sogar auf einem High-End System (Qx9650 @ 5.4 GHZ Phase Change Cooler und 2x ATI 4870x2 im QuadFire Mode).

 -> Die Grafik ist sehr sehr bescheiden, sogar mit Tweak auf 16xAA / 16xAF

 -> SC's gingen quasi nie auf, und wann dann immer das selbe

 -> Open RVR ? sag ich jetzt nix zu

 -> CTD's en masse  (crash to desktop)

 -> Serverbalance und Anzahl Spieler pro Seite ,unterste Schublade.

 -> Public Quests konnte man so ab lvl 20 nur noch die Erste ev. zweite Phase machen, für die dritte Stufe mit der Loot Chest waren einfach keine Leute vorhanden (meist alleine bei den PQ's).

 ->  usw.

Nun ich habe mich vor 2 Wochen entschieden, WAR nochmals eine Chance zu geben, in 3 Monaten, so könnte man sich denken, hat sich garantiert viel verbesset..
Leider war dem nicht so, ich habe mein Abo vor 3 Tagen wieder gekündigt, WAR tu ich mir nicht mehr an.

Sehr zu bemängeln habe ich,dass WAR immernoch keine ANTI Cheat Sofware mitlaufen hat z.B Game Guard, Punkbuster (war mal für ca 2 Wochen im Okt. mitgepatcht worden aber, nicht aktiv)...
Jedenfalls verhindert WAR das aktive Verändern des Memory in keinster Weise, wer etwas googlet wird schnell fündig, Speed Hacks, Teleporter, Item Dupes, 100% Memory aktive Bots (WAR läuft minimiert, der Bot zockt) etc.. 
Ich finde hier sollte Mythic trotz all den anderen Problemen, dringenst etwas unternehmen, denn wie man in WAR abcheaten kann ist schon fast eine Frechheit.


Regards,
Mond.


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR in der Closed & Open Beta gespielt und bei Release noch den Freimonat ertragen, resultat war ein Witch Elf auf lvl 34 , Sorc 24.
> 
> Aufgehört hatte ich aus diversen Gründen, um einige zu nennen :
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei allen Online spielen ist das dort wo sich spieler treffen eigendlich immer ein kleiner fleck ist der zum bug/exploiten einlädt...

Aber das Is Warhammer Online nicht das einzigste Spiel... auch die neu einsteiger werden genauso drunter leiden wir die Online Veteranen... (und ich spreche hier net von WoW sondern den was davor war)

Aber ansatzweise kommt mir dein Post bekannt vor.... biste zufällig der andere wo sich so auslässt? Mir fällt der name irgendwie net ein......


----------



## Mondaine (8. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Aber ansatzweise kommt mir dein Post bekannt vor.... biste zufällig der andere wo sich so auslässt? Mir fällt der name irgendwie net ein......




Nein dies ist mein einziger Post zu diesem Thema..


----------



## Senubirath (8. Januar 2009)

Okie... habe mich ein wenig umgesehen und muss mich dann auch entschuldigen. Hoffe du verzeihst mir in dem punkt. Aber das sah schon ein wenig identisch aus.


Zum Thema...:
Vlt arbeiten die ja auch an ner lösung.... vorrausgesetzt wir melden die dinge die uns strange vorkommen brav...


----------



## Naridian (9. Januar 2009)

finde diese lästige ungeduld wirklich (sorry) zum brechen.. mir soll jemand EIN einziges spiel nennen,  das nach der kurzen zeit perfekt läuft. und ich spreche jetzt von spielen die gut aussehen und wo schlachten in diesem ausmaße möglich sind. ich wette die anzahl ist da stark begrenzt. tut mir leid aber wenn mir jemand erzählen will das warhammer schlecht aussieht,  hat er tomaten auf den augen oder kennt sich nicht damit aus wie man die einstellungen richtig zu machen hat. die arbeiten sich die finger wund das was passiert,  und jeder patch den sie raus gebracht haben hat verbesserungen an der performance bewirkt, und heute kommt auch wieder ein patch. 

ja tatsächlich in der beschreibung fällt das wort limitiert. aber anscheinend können ein paar leute nicht richtig lesen. es ist nach wie vor möglich das mehrere hundert spieler an diesen schlachten teilnehmen, und im übrigen ist das auch nur eine vorübergehende lösung,  bis sie das problem entgültig beheben können. das haben sie in den usa jetzt gemacht und da scheint diese übergangslösung gut zu funktionieren. vorallem die sache mit der closed beta. man kann doch aus der closed beta nicht auf das endprodukt schließen, das is völlig lächerlich. das game macht spaß, und wen interessierts das es vielleicht noch ein bißchen dauert bis alles 100 prozentig läuft... rom wurde auch nicht in einer nacht erbaut. 

und dafür das das game erst so kurz auf dem markt ist hat es echt wenig probleme gemacht..es hat geruckelt (oder tut es immernoch) der chat war verbuggt, die animationen waren oft fehlerhaft. das der chat nicht funktioniert wurde behoben, das es ruckelt wird ständig verbessert  und an den animationen wird sich mit sicherheit auch noch was tun. 

es wäre schön wenn die jenigen die hummeln im hintern zu haben scheinen mal aufhören würden mit dem "es ruckelt aber" geheule ^^ 

schonmal sorry für den fall das das ein bißchen zickig rüber kam, aber es nervt langsam echt wegen was sich die leute aufregen,  und vorallem mit was sie das immer vergleichen oder woraus sie diese schlüsse ziehn. schlimm .. xD


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

Hmm zum Thema "Was einen im Moment am meisten aufregt" hab ich was neues:

Mich nervt momentan am meisten dieses rumgehopse der weissen Löwen und, dass Sie mich über 100+ Fuß ranziehen und mit 3 Schlägen auseinander nehmen können...
Allgemein nerven mich auch die kompletten Skillungsmöglichkeiten des Zeloten, man heilt immer zu wenig egal was man skillt - entweder man kann nur dmg spikes weg heilen, die allerdings nicht kürzer als 2.5 sekunden + reaktionszeit sein dürfen oder man kann nur seine komplette gruppe heilen aber ist gegen spikes machtlos...
Seit dem DMG Patch wo jeglicher Schaden erhöht worden ist kann ich kaum noch gegenhalten wenn 1!! weisser Löwe oder 1!! Schattenkrieger oder 1!! Hexenjäger auf nem Stoffi hängt und den innerhalb von Sekunden auseinander nimmt.

Der GRP Heal, wie auch der single Heal sollten auf 2 Sekunden zauberzeit gesetzt werden und die Hots müssten um rund 20% verstärkt werden ( von 400 auf 500 pro 3 sek z.B. )
Oder halt wieder Schaden aus dem Spiel nehmen, denn so entwickelt sich das zu 1er Rubbelgruppen.


----------



## heretik (9. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> entweder man kann nur dmg spikes weg heilen, die allerdings nicht kürzer als 2.5 sekunden + reaktionszeit sein dürfen



Augen weg von Squared, das Kampfgeschehen beobachten und schon VOR dem Schaden zu casten anfangen. Darüber hinaus bist du ja für gewöhnlich nicht der einzige Heiler im Umfeld; ein Fokusheiler plus ein Gruppenheiler in Kombination machen das Ganze schon einfacher. Allerdings bei Destro leichter gesagt als getan leider ("Ihc spil Zerstorung, ich will zerstörrn!!!1LOL").


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

ich benutze kein squared sondern die heilbalken über den personen, da ich meist bzw fast nur ORvR spiele ist das mit dem vorausschauend Heilen beim Zerg etwas schwer

BG's sind total easy zu heilen ausser halt spikes die von fernkämpfern kommen wo man nicht sieht welchen stoffi neben mir die nun im target halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag stoffis net gern heilen, marauder + tanks sind mir da lieber

EDIT: Ich hab 7 Jahre nen DAoC Heiler gezockt keine Sorge ich weiss schon was ich mache xD


----------



## myadictivo (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> auch wenn er nicht leecht sondern nur schlechter spielt isses so



und wer bitte hat das recht zu sagen der und der spielt "schlechter" ? guckt man sich dann die statistiken an und vergleicht däämätsch zahlen, todesstöße, wie oft man gestorben ist und co ? natürlich wird ein level 21er mehr exp bekommen beim ende des sc als ein level 12. allein den zahlenwert zu vergleichen ist doch schwachsinnig. die relation zur benötigten exp zum levelaufstieg ist doch wieder ganz anders.

mir gehn leute mittlerweile echt auf den senkel die so denken. der und der macht keinen schaden, omfg warum greift der nicht den an, blabla der kacknoob heilt mich nicht, boaaah warum wird nicht an der fahne gekämpft. diese ganzen "pseudo perfektionisten und pro-gamer" die dann entweder stundenlang im sc-chat rumlallen (natürlich weit davon entfernt einigermaßen sachlich "kritik" zu äußern) oder sogar den gilden chat zuspammen mit ihrer neusten entdeckung "hey, da is einer im sc..olol..rofl..spielt der einen schrott zusammen"..

natürlich hab ich auch situationen wo ich mir denk "warum macht er jetzt das und nicht das" oder wäre nicht dies und das jetzt mehr angebracht ? ich erwische mich natürlich auch am ende vom sc und wenn ich dann nen DD oder heiler spiel vergleich ich auch schonmal werte. natürlich freuts mich, wenn ich 5level niedriger bin als der andere heiler, aber trotzdem 3x mehr weggeheilt habe. nur drauf einbilden muss ich mir nix. wer weiß ob der vll nicht viel mehr gefocused wurde als ich, weil sich der gegner dachte "den zuerst"..usw usf. so viele faktoren die da einfließen von denen man doch beim zocken garnix mitbekommt und dann zu sagen "der spielt schlechter".. die frage ist doch auch "wer spiel gut" ? was ist die definition davon.

sobalds im chat erstmals so zugeht wie bei diesem andren spiel mit w im av-chat haben wirs echt mal wieder hinbekommen leute mit sicherheit zu vergraulen mit dieser spieleinstellung. aber dann sind auch die ganzen "pro-gamer" unter sich und können sich gegenseitig an den hals springen, wer jetzt mehr pro ist als der andre..


----------



## Peithon (12. Januar 2009)

Was mich stört ist, dass ganz einfache Sachen nicht funktionieren, die bei anderen Spielen, wie Lotro gleich von Anfang an geklappt haben: So kann die Leute, die man mit der Suchfunktion auflistet nicht einfach anflüstern, sondern muss ihren Namen im Chatfenster eingeben. Genau so verhält es sich mit dem Einladen in eine Gruppe. 
Teilweise kommt es mir auch so vor, dass die Klassen der Zerstörung einfach stimmiger sind. Der Schwarzork zum Beispiel ist mit defensiver Skillung kaum erlegbar. Der haut einfach 2-3 Mal auf einen ein und hat wieder einen vollen Lebensbalken. Während sich die Hexenkrieger anschleichen können und mit ihren beiden Nahkampfwaffen sofort einen Heiler umhauen können, weil sie sich auch voll auf Stärke als Ruffähigkeit konzentrieren können, müssen die Hexenjäger ihren Ruf auf Stärke und ballistische Fähigkeit verteilen. Wozu braucht eigentlich eine Klasse, die sich anschleichen kann eine Fernkampfwaffe?


----------



## siberian (12. Januar 2009)

@myadictivo: Du hast vollkommen recht, allerdings habe ich bisher sehr wenig Geflame und Gemotze im Chat miterlebt. Also mal im Vergleich zum AV Chat, ist das hier sehr angenehm. Für ein Spiel welches mind. bei mir viel mehr Emotionen hervorruft als WOW, geht es sehr gesittet zu bis jetzt, was aber auch stark vom KT Leader abhängt im RvR.  Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Aber in der Sache hast du natürlich Recht.

@mondaine: spielst zufällig auf nem leeren Server und ohne Gilde? Das was du beschreibst kenne ich seit den Server Transfern nicht mehr.


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

> und wer bitte hat das recht zu sagen der und der spielt "schlechter" ?



Dieses Recht nehme ich mir nach über 10 Jahren PvP Erfahrung schlichtweg heraus, und das alltägliche Lob 
sowie der Erfolg geben mir auch Recht in der Annahme. 




> guckt man sich dann die statistiken an und vergleicht däämätsch zahlen, todesstöße, wie oft man gestorben ist und co ?



Todesstöße sind wohl eher uninteressant, aber Damage ist ab einen gewissen Unterschied signifikant unter der Prämise das der zB. nicht durch dummes rumdotten ohnehin verpufft. Einfach die Leute im BG beobachten und man merkt sehr schnell, ob jemand gut/schlecht spielt. 



> natürlich wird ein level 21er mehr exp bekommen beim ende des sc als ein level 12. allein den zahlenwert zu vergleichen ist doch schwachsinnig. die relation zur benötigten exp zum levelaufstieg ist doch wieder ganz anders.



Natürlich braucht der lvl 21er mehr xp zum Aufstieg, das stellt doch keiner in Frage nur sollte er sie sich trotzdem verdienen müssen, da er mit 21 auch viel mehr leisten könnte als der lvl 12er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist dein Posting nur Rumgejammer über das was dir Missfällt, ohne es wirklich begründen zu können, denn nur weil du nicht beurteilen 
kannst ob deine Mitspieler gut/schlecht sind, weil dir die Faktoren über den Kopf wachsen, bedeutet es im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass es keiner kann.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Januar 2009)

achso..10 jährige erfahrung im pvp. dann ist das natürlich schon so, dass man irgendwie sich was drauf einbilden darf und sagen kann der und der spielt gut, schlecht, nutzt die spielmechanik clever oder ist einfach nur nen hohlbrot. irgendwie ist halt nur ein problem bei der sache dann halt der maßstab der beurteilung. unter deinem gesichtspunkt mag die durchgeführte aktion totaler bullshit sein, nur vll. bezweckt man mit der art und weise wie man spielt ja auch irgendwie ein ganz andres spielziel (und setzt dies vll sogar durchaus erfolgreich um).

naja...ich jammer übrigens nicht rum, ich sag einfach nur das mir irgendwelche pseudo-pro-schnösel auf den senkel gehen die irgendwie meinen einem sagen zu müssen wie man "erfolgreich" zu spielen hat. leider sind ja mittlerweile die spiele wohl echt dazu verkommen leistungsvergleiche anzustellen statts einfach ein spiel des spaßes wegen zu spielen. muss man sich denn echt profilieren dadurch, dass man in einem spiel irgendwas angeblich besser kann, besser verstanden hat oder was auch immer ? meine fresse. ich für meine begriffe geh immer noch spielen um für mich bißl auf meine kosten zu kommen. ich häng mich dann doch nicht vor den bildschirm und guck mir dann allen ernstes auch noch an wie wer spielt nur um mir die bestätigung zu holen,dass der heimlich bespitzelte spielerisch nen depp ist. aber meine analytischen fähigkeiten sind ja wirklich sehr beschränkt, sorry.


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

Es kommt darauf an wodurch du Spaß am Spiel hast, ich bin nunmal sehr Ehrgeizig und Spaß machts mir wenn ich soviel wie möglich erreiche, 
Solo oder mit Gilde/Stammgruppe.

Wenn ich was vor mich hinspielen möchte, dann zock ich SimTower oder ähnliches.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> achso..10 jährige erfahrung im pvp. dann ist das natürlich schon so, dass man irgendwie sich was drauf einbilden darf und sagen kann der und der spielt gut, schlecht, nutzt die spielmechanik clever oder ist einfach nur nen hohlbrot. irgendwie ist halt nur ein problem bei der sache dann halt der maßstab der beurteilung. unter deinem gesichtspunkt mag die durchgeführte aktion totaler bullshit sein, nur vll. bezweckt man mit der art und weise wie man spielt ja auch irgendwie ein ganz andres spielziel (und setzt dies vll sogar durchaus erfolgreich um).
> 
> naja...ich jammer übrigens nicht rum, ich sag einfach nur das mir irgendwelche pseudo-pro-schnösel auf den senkel gehen die irgendwie meinen einem sagen zu müssen wie man "erfolgreich" zu spielen hat. leider sind ja mittlerweile die spiele wohl echt dazu verkommen leistungsvergleiche anzustellen statts einfach ein spiel des spaßes wegen zu spielen. muss man sich denn echt profilieren dadurch, dass man in einem spiel irgendwas angeblich besser kann, besser verstanden hat oder was auch immer ? meine fresse. ich für meine begriffe geh immer noch spielen um für mich bißl auf meine kosten zu kommen. ich häng mich dann doch nicht vor den bildschirm und guck mir dann allen ernstes auch noch an wie wer spielt nur um mir die bestätigung zu holen,dass der heimlich bespitzelte spielerisch nen depp ist. aber meine analytischen fähigkeiten sind ja wirklich sehr beschränkt, sorry.




da wäre dann zb das spielziel max ruf also geh ich alleine in grp so leute lieb ich ja


----------



## siberian (12. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Dieses Recht nehme ich mir nach über 10 Jahren PvP Erfahrung schlichtweg heraus, und das alltägliche Lob
> sowie der Erfolg geben mir auch Recht in der Annahme.



Haha, da nimmt jemand das Ganze wirklich etwas zu ernst. 10-jährige PvP Erfahrung, tägliches Lob und steter Erfolg im ..... PvP, danke für diesen Brüller.


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Haha, da nimmt jemand das Ganze wirklich etwas zu ernst.



Warum sollte ich es nicht ernst nehmen?


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Naja... weil es nur zu fights führt... denke ich ma...


----------



## Patso (12. Januar 2009)

mich nerven meine langsamen mitspieler... manche reagieren echt so fix wie ne tote kuh
und mich nervts das in letzter zeit wenig heiler da sind wo ich bin ^^


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> mich nerven meine langsamen mitspieler... manche reagieren echt so fix wie ne tote kuh
> und mich nervts das in letzter zeit wenig heiler da sind wo ich bin ^^



Naja..... Heiler gibt es schon... nur viele spezialisieren sich auf schaden^^

Mich regen KT leader auf die schön auf kompetent machen aber dann afk oder off gehen wenn es ernst wird..... und mich nerven die ganzen WoW vergleiche hier... das regt mich atm am meisten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Naja... weil es nur zu fights führt... denke ich ma...



Diese "fights" nehme ich wiederum nicht wirklich ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Diese "fights" nehme ich wiederum nicht wirklich ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du net aber die mods.... manschma entwickeln sich diese teile schon sehr schnell zu wilden beschimpfungen... sieht man am Blizzard Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell sind threads ohne ein wenig off topic langweilig aber man muss es gezielt einsetzen... frag mich nur net wie gezielt aussieht... davon habe ich keinen schimmer... ich poste normalerweise in anderen boards XD


----------



## DerPreuße18 (12. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Diese "fights" nehme ich wiederum nicht wirklich ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn dir alles egal is warum spielst du dann nich wer hat angst vorm schwarzen mann und haust ihm derbe aufs mowl?


btw sowas is dann gezieltes off topic xD


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Dieses Recht nehme ich mir nach über 10 Jahren PvP Erfahrung schlichtweg heraus, und das alltägliche Lob
> sowie der Erfolg geben mir auch Recht in der Annahme.



Hier kommt sich jemand ganz toll vor. Mach uns doch mal ein Vid und laß uns an deinen erhabenen Können teilhaben, du Lachnummer.


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hier kommt sich jemand ganz toll vor. Mach uns doch mal ein Vid und laß uns an deinen erhabenen Können teilhaben, du Lachnummer.




Genau, ich werde mich jetzt hinsetzen stundenlang aufnehmen, schneiden und mit Musik untermalen, danach irgendwo uploaden
hier verlinken nur um mich zu profilieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber es soll Leute geben die nicht mitten in der Pubertät stecken und sowas nicht nötig haben, wenn du mich spielen sehen willst, komm auf Averland und mach dir selbst ein Bild.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Genau, ich werde mich jetzt hinsetzen stundenlang aufnehmen, schneiden und mit Musik untermalen, danach irgendwo uploaden
> hier verlinken nur um mich zu profilieren
> 
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber vorgeben, mitten in der Pupertät zu sein, denn für einen erwachsenen Menschen wäre dein Verhalten noch fragwürdiger. Bei nem heranwachsenden Halbstarken, der jetzt gerade mal 18 ist und meint erwachsen zu sein, könnte man über deine Postings noch hinwegsehen.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr eueren kleinen Diskurs in Zukunft nicht per PM austragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Middenland-Blacky (13. Januar 2009)

Mich regt derzeit nur auf, das ich keine Lust mehr hab mit meiner Zauberin PvP zu machen (Dafür mit Zealot um so mehr :>), lohnt sich nicht wirklich :/ und die d/c's ab und an, stören besonderst in Instanzen. Ansonsten bin ich glücklich, zumal der Server nicht mehr crasht bei Festungen ^^


----------



## heretik (13. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Genau, ich werde mich jetzt hinsetzen stundenlang aufnehmen, schneiden und mit Musik untermalen, danach irgendwo uploaden
> hier verlinken nur um mich zu profilieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also sich lieber durch große Sprüche unfundiert profilieren?

Einfach mal die Prahlhansaussagen wie "das tägliche Lob und der Erfolg geben mir recht" stecken lassen, dann macht dich auch keiner von der Seite an.


----------



## Meculer (13. Januar 2009)

Mich regt am meisten auf, dass ich noch kein WAR habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talibahn (13. Januar 2009)

Sry für Offtopic, aber der PLatzt gleich:

Ich scheiss 'nen Haufen auf die Farbe deiner Haut, Besitz und Kleidung, das interessiert mich nicht.
In 'nem Gespräch stellt sich dann heraus, ob du ein Kumpel oder ein Wichser bist.
Weil Arbeit fehlt und Willkür hier regiert: Kurzschluss
Die Jugend wehrt sich mit Protestwahlen.
Mit zehn Prozent wählt sie Scheisse in den Landtag rein, rot-braune Spinner freuen sich über hohe Zahlen.

Komm und halt dein Maul, deine Tage sind gezählt
Deine Tage sind gezählt
Komm und halt dein Maul, denn Verstand ist was die fehlt

Wollt Kämpfer sein, steht mit Stolz für Ideale ein "Vorwärts und nicht vergessen!", oder vom Reich besessen.
Mit blinder Wut bekämpft ihr Taten eures Feindes, wie ähnlich ihr im seid, das könnt ihr nicht ermessen.
Die einen gehen auf Konzertverboten, die andere Seite bemitleidet sich selber.
Wie sich die Scheisse nennt wird plötzlich ganz egal, KKK und die verdammte ANTIFA


----------



## Senubirath (13. Januar 2009)

Talibahn schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic, aber der PLatzt gleich:
> 
> Ich scheiss 'nen Haufen auf die Farbe deiner Haut, Besitz und Kleidung, das interessiert mich nicht.
> In 'nem Gespräch stellt sich dann heraus, ob du ein Kumpel oder ein Wichser bist.
> ...



Das is aber mehr als nur Off-topic..... 


Was mich zurzeit aufregt ist die beute vergabe bei ÖQ / Keeps..... ich wünsche mir da gleichheit für alle... oder zumindestens irgeng etwas das honoriert das man dort auch wirklich mitgemacht hat... die ganze zeit leer ausgehen is doof -_-


----------



## lobocop (13. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also sich lieber durch große Sprüche unfundiert profilieren?
> 
> Einfach mal die Prahlhansaussagen wie "das tägliche Lob und der Erfolg geben mir recht" stecken lassen, dann macht dich auch keiner von der Seite an.




Wie schon gesagt ich muss mich hier nicht beweisen, und welche Aussagen ich tätige lass mal lieber meine Sorge sein.


so und jetzt b2topic


----------

